# Your Amp History



## ShadyDavey (Apr 26, 2009)

Inpsired by "Top Gear"'s history of your cars, I thought a history of amps would be quite interesting to see 


Personally, I had a choice of any number of dodgy solid-state amps for my starter , or possibly "lucking-out" and finding a second-hand Marshall of sorts. Sadly, there were no Marshalls to be had at that time, and I settled for a 50w Carlsboro combo. As with many solid-state amps of the time, it produced volume out of all proportion to its size, had some....well....reasonably effective EQ controls, and a passable distorted tone. No reverb, no chorus, just an awful lot of power. 

Happily, in combination with a couple of pedals (Marshall Guvnor, Boss digital reverb) the tone was really quite acceptable and lasted me for 12 months or so.

Next up, a Laney AOR30. Absolutely phenomenal amounts of gain, celestion speaker, all tubes, dual channel and a tasty spring reverb. This amp didn't need any extra effects for my money, although I used a wah for tone-shaping (Michael Schenker phase) and I can honestly say a good example of this amp is definately worth picking up.

Enter a Boss ME-5 Multi-Fx, and an early 70's Marshal 2x12 combo. Ridiculous volume again, single channel and a rather classic tone. At the time, Marshall+Boss was actually quite versatile, so this lasted until I needed an amp to gig with...

Marshall JCM 900 + Marshall 1972 4x12 Cabinet. 

Hated it in retrospect. Didn't have the balls of a JCM 800, and needed boosting with the ME-5 before it did anything remotely interesting but then proceeded to turn out some huge tones with tones of balls for rhythm or lead.....however....

You know those amps you can run on 2 or 3 and they're more than loud enough for gigging? 

This wasn't one of them. I had to compete with a drummer who had a Cozy Powel fixation, a keyboard player with a 1k rig, and a bass player with a 350w Trace Elliot stack....so I blew it up 3 times and moved onto....

A Carvin X100B head. Found it in a music shop for &#163;50(!!) and aside from a noisy transformer this was an absolute monster of a head which I used alongside a Boss EQ pedal, and an Ibanez Tube screamer for a minimal amount of tap-dancing, but a massive amount of tone.

The final incarnation of my gear was a Marshall anniversary cab (stereo) and a Laney 300w power amp running a Yamaha FX-550 for effects and then brief flirtations with an ADA MP1, a Marshall JMP-1, Marshall 9002 before settling on a Triaxis........which I subsequently had to sell.

So, not the most illustrious amp history, but not the worst either - whats yours?


----------



## Anthony (Apr 26, 2009)

Roland Cube> Mark IV


----------



## poopyalligator (Apr 26, 2009)

this will be fun

1. gorilla 10 watt amp (what a piece of shit)

2.crate 15 watt practice amp (slightly better than the gorilla)

3.fender jam 30 watt amp (was better than the other two, but still not good)

4. crate 40 watt 2x10 (which wasnt very good, but on part with jam)

5. The mixing of the fender jam and the crate ( actually had a decent sound to it when put together through my digitech rp3 pedal)

6. randall cylcone with peavey cab (my first halfstack, It was actually pretty good because it had an onboard eq system. It was very loud though and didnt sound good at bedroom level)

7.peavey xxl with ampeg cab (it is a great cheap solid state amp and i was happy to own it.)

8. peavey xxx ( the tube version of the xxl, it was a great amp, but i dont think it really met my metal needs. Maybe i just didnt really give it a fair shake)

9. peavey 6505+ (this amp kicks ass and i still use it all of the time for practice and sometimes playing shows.)

10. engl fireball ( my favorite amp that i have ever owned. It is heavy as hell and sounds perfect for the style of music i play. I plan on buying the 100 watt version and an invader in the near future)

I have played on a few others i have picked up along the way, but those seem the ones i stuck with at the time.


----------



## Natron808 (Apr 26, 2009)

For me it was this:

1. 100W solid state amp I soldered together myself. Yes, my first amp was a home build. I still have it stored away.

2. Ampeg Portaflex. Some mid 60s Ampeg Portaflex my friend's dad found in the trash on the road. They gave it to me for free. It was a vertical 2x15" model with the integrated flip-top head. AMAZING sounding. I gave it back to that friend when I moved to Philadelphia because I didn't have room for it here.

3. Marshall TSL601. 1x12 combo amp version of the Marshall TSL. Hated it. I was in a punk/indie band at the time with this amp and it was annihilated by the other guitarist's 50's tweed Fender Tremolux 1x12 combo. Sold it for...

4. Peavey 5150. Had this one longer than probably any amp I've owned yet. Sold it only to fund the purchase of a later amp..

5. THD Univalve. Great, great sounding amp. Just didn't fit my playing style.

6. Matamp Roadster. Sold the 5150 to buy this. RIDICULOUSLY good sounding. Still regret selling it. Sold it to buy a Matamp GTL and then the GTL seller backed out after my Roadster was already gone.

7. Ampeg V4. Bought this while I had the Matamp. Bought it broken and the previous owner said the output transformer was blown. Turned out only a single rectifier diode (like.. $0.05 to replace) was blown. Easy fix. It was a non master volume version that was the loudest amp I've EVER played through. I had to sell it because it was unusable for me. Way, WAY too loud for me.

8. Mesa/Boogie Mark III. Best high-gain amp I've owned yet. I only sold it to fund the purchase of

9. Electric Amp MV 120. Current amp. This thing is a friggin MONSTER. Worth every penny. VERY easily the best amplifier I have ever owned. I have never heard anything with as much snarl, volume, and low-end. The most satisfying sounding amp I have ever played, hands down. You'd have to pry this thing out of my cold, dead hands.

I know there's a 10th amp in there somewhere that I'm forgetting... but, be that as it may:

(future): I currently have an Engl E530 preamp on its way to me and am looking for a good power amp to match to it. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## PnKnG (Apr 26, 2009)

Kustom Arrow 15W solid state > Mesa Boogie Mark III > Marshall JCM800 2205 > Rocktron Chameleon

For now.... XD


----------



## AVWIII (Apr 26, 2009)

1) Fender fm25r: boosted that beast with my DOD death metal distortion. The gain is dimed from the inside on that thing! Hells yeah! mids down! ugh...
2) intermusic 100w 2x12: once again with my trusty bees in a can pedal. I'm sure I sounded awesome.
3) Pod 2.0 -> intermusic: Ran it into the clean channel. That must've sounded fantastic.
4) Randall RH100 -> R412CXM (cab): I'm assuming I ran my gain and treble way too high in the beginning, but by the end of this amp's career, my ear for tone was getting pretty good.
5) Marshall 8100: A little tighter/brighter than the randall, but otherwise pretty similar in sound.
6) Pod xt ->powerblock -> R412CB (cab) Not bad at all! I enjoyed this setup and managed to squeeze a couple shows in with it.
7) Peavey Rockmaster -> mesa 50/50: Not a rockmaster fan.
8) Rocktron Piranha ->50/50 : Much better than the rockmaster, still not my style.
9) Mesa/Boogie triple rectifier: Awesome. Sold it because I'm an idiot. Thought it was too muddy, turns out my main guitar was too muddy.
10) Podxt ->50/50: Made due. Decent volume, added some needed girth to the pod.
11) Randall Rm100LB: We'll see...
Now I'm waiting to see how the Randall goes before I go back to mesa or save up for a Sig:X or something.
Stupid anal tone disease...


----------



## adadglgmut (Apr 26, 2009)

1. Peavey Rage 112, a most uninspiring piece of electronics...
2. Marshall Valvestate 60, early 90s... i still use it!
3. Line 6 Spider 2 stack... we all made a mistake like this at some point...
4. Engl Invader 100, the future is looking bright, and full of djent


----------



## thadood (Apr 26, 2009)

I haven't really had a lot of changes..

1. Peavey Heritage 2x12, using a Mesa/Boogie V-Twin for a preamp

2. Peavey XXL + Genz Benz 2x12

3. Genz Benz El Diablo + Genz Benz 2x12

4. Genz Benz El Diablo + Vader 4x12

5. Axe-FX + Carvin TS100 + Vader 4x12

I'm still looking to ditch the TS100 for a rackmountable SS power amp.


----------



## Triple-J (Apr 26, 2009)

I started off with a Gorilla 30 watt it sounds like a can full of angry wasps but I still have it due to sentimental value infact I even had it rewired when it broke.

Kustom 20-watt: It had a really fizzy grungy sound can't remember what I did with it though (I probably smashed it up or set it on fire due to it having zero resale value)

Laney 2x12 combo amp(not sure which model) I'm a huge Tony Iommi fan so I had to buy this when I saw it for sale used I loved it but I moved to a small flat and didn't have space so I sold it to my friend's dad. 

DOD Grind I.T. The pedal of this was awesome but the amp not so awesome.

Behringer BlueDevil: Big and loud but it just didn't have enough of a metal sound for me it was more of a classic rock tone.

Line6 Spider: I saw it in some kind of special deal so I bought it and quickly realised it was the biggest gear mistake I've ever made what a total piece of shit.

Marshall AVT20: I use this as a practice amp It's the best small amp I've tried so far and it can take a kicking so it's cool.

Hughes+Kettner Vortex half stack: This is basically the Warp 7 amp they used to make but under a different name, I only have the head now though.

PODX3 live: I love it so I've decided to look into a power amp probably a used Crate Powerblock or something by Behringer and get a seperate cab so I can build a complete rig around it.


----------



## stuh84 (Apr 26, 2009)

1) Some crappy 15 watt practice amp, no idea of the name, been 7 years since I owned it

2) Engl Thunder 50 > Crate 2x12, awful 2x12, but it got me through a lot of years and gigs

3) Ashdown Fallen Angel 60 combo. This I had while at Uni, still owned the Thunder, but it was at home for the first year of my time there. The Fallen angel had a really bad power amp problem, but I never realised until comparing the sound with the Thunder....which happened to be after the warranty time 

4) Engl Thunder 50 > Mesa/Boogie 4x12 - Served me well for a long time this rig, right up until my latest. Great sound, V30's in the Mesa so really good for recording, overall not bad at all.

5) Engl Invader 150 > Engl Standard 4x12 - The tits. I've no need to go more into this, you'll see me sing its praises in 90&#37; of my posts about amps 

6) Marshall 8200 - I have this as a backup......however it doesn't work right at the moment....need to get it working again. Good sound though at least, completely un-Marshall-like, which means I like it 

I've not changed amps many times. I could have a lot, but at the end of the day, I decided rather than chop and change, lose money, and make small upgrades often, I'd just get exactly what I wanted first time, and never yearn for anything. Hell, I had the Thunder rig for....6 years? And I've had my Invader for a year and while I try new amps all the time, I'm yet to find anything which pleases me as much


----------



## COBHC (Apr 26, 2009)

Vox DA5 > Vox AD30VT > Vox AD30VT-XL > just purchased pod x3 ( awaiting arrival )


----------



## Varkatzas (Apr 26, 2009)

Peavey XXL Head/Cab

Peavey 6505+/Mesa Cab

I didn't have the struggles with having to start with a 15W ;P


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 26, 2009)

Fender Champ 25 SE (amazing cleans, and when used with a Fender Strat gives awesome bluesy light crunch sounds)

Some Marshall half stack

Framus Cobra half stack


----------



## Petef2007 (Apr 26, 2009)

1 - the obligatory little 10 watt practice amp that we guitarists look back on and laugh at
2 - vox valvetronix, wasnt bad at the time, but wasnt exactly great either
3 - Peavey Valveking 2x12, served me well, noisy as fuck though
4 - Line 6 PodXT - not an amp as such, but got me through the period between the valveking and...
5 - Engl Fireball - first real amp i owned, again good at the time, its limitations were soon proved though
6 - VHT Sig X, the amp i've wanted all my life, and the amp which has nicely killed any scrap of gas i may have had for any other amp ever


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Apr 26, 2009)

1. Fender 15 watt frontman-The typical first amp
2. Marshall VS265R-First real amp i bought, still have it actually...i used to run a DOD Grunge pedal through it 
3. Fender fm25r-Not sure why i bought that one
4. Line 6 Spider 3 half stack- I wasnt smart enough to say no at guitar center 
5. Mesa Boogie Dual Recto-First tube amp, wanted one for years because they looked cool, well to me they look way cooler than they sound.
6. ENGL Fireball-Got this after the Mesa to try the ENGL sound but this was just ok to me, nothing special
7. Diezel Einstein-Got this on a trade and loved it at first but the honeymoon wore off and decided it wasnt quite the sound i was going for
8. FRYETTE Pittbull UL-Currently own this one, so far its the best amp ive owned hands down, love everything about it


----------



## Leuchty (Apr 27, 2009)

1. Marshall Valvestate 1x12 combo. Good amp, someone did a shit repair job and it kept failing.

2. Roland 408 with extension cab. 8x8" speakers, great sound. Tube pre ss pwr. Still have this amp, tho, not much bottom end. Gives a great Tool sound.

3. Marshall JCM900 with 1960A. Wanted a stack, got it cheap, had to buy a metalzone.

4. Marshall JCM2000 TSL with 1960A. Gave Jim another chance. Nice amp, if I knew what I know now about tube amps, I would still have this amp.

5. Peavey 6505+. After both marshalls crapped out on me I took them into a store and did a straight swap for the 6505+. Still lovin it. Bought a mesa 412. Love it more, now.

6. In a few weeks time...Mesa Triple Rec...ooh yeah.


----------



## MFB (Apr 27, 2009)

- 1x12 no name brand practice amp

- Crate FTX65 1x12. Pretty shitty amp that I barely used and had shitty effects.

- Orange Tiny Terror. Not bad but currently on the block for sale since I can't pull any tones I like from it


----------



## I_infect (Apr 27, 2009)

Crate G-10 practice amp
ASI/Quantum 65 watt head/4x12
Crate G1600xl or something halfstack
Warp 7 halfstack
Engl 530/SS power amp(current rig)
Crate BV120s(current rig)


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 27, 2009)

1. Marshall MG100DFX combo

2. Randall VMAX half stack

THats it


----------



## TJey (Apr 27, 2009)

1.) Behringer mosfet combo 2x30W shit  (2x10 jensen speakers )

then jump to 

2.) Mesa Boogie Triple Rectifier -> Orange 4x12 .. No needs for waiting for tone.


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 27, 2009)

1) 15 watt Fender Stratpack amp -> worked fine for whatever practicing i was doing 
2) Ibanez ToneBlaster 100 -> Overkill Bedroom Amp
3) Microcube -> Great bedroom AMp
4) Crate VTX212 -> Eliminated need for effects pedal
5) Rack based around MP-1 -> I discovered tubes
6) Rack based around Digitech 2101 -> I discovered multieffect-tube pres
7) 5150 Combo -> I discovered fucking awesome.
8) Mesa Mark II -> Needed amp that wasnt 90 lbs
9) Mesa DC-3 -> Mesa rules.
10) Mesa Single Rectifier -> needed something bigger than the DC for the band. Single Rec delivers.


----------



## Wi77iam (Apr 27, 2009)

emm.. Marshall piece of shit practice 30W .. still have it, gno sell it soon 
now i haz PODxt Live..  not the best out there, but does the job well.


----------



## Variant (Apr 27, 2009)

Easy, I've never owned one.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 27, 2009)

Darn me, forgot to mention my ever-present practice amps:

Marshal 12w with a tiny speaker that for some reason absolutely rocked with a Zoom 9002 running through it.

Crate 65watt stereo chorus/reverb thing. Didn't quite have enough grunt on its own (although did have a lot of cool tones with the onboard effects) but got satisfactorily filthy with the TS in front for a slight boost.


----------



## Benzesp (Apr 27, 2009)

Peavey Back Stage 1x10
Crate G60 2x12
Ampeg SS140c Head, Crate 4x12 with carvin speakers
1994 Mesa Dual Recto, 2 Mesa 4x12's
Roctron Voodu Valve/Mesa 295 same cabs
Mesa Tri Axis ver1 Mesa 2:90, Mesa Cabs
Line 6 Flextone II,head Mesa Cabs
Marshall 8200,Mesa Cabs
Splawn Quick Rod,Mesa Cabs


----------



## Used666 (Apr 27, 2009)

-Fender Frontman 15 : First amp, I was overjoyed at the time
-Fender Frontman 25R : Wanted something louder 
-Kustom Quad 100DFX : Again wanted something bigger and louder and was introduced to effects
-Mesa Stiletto Deuce : First go at tube amps
-Carvin V3 : I was into a bunch of effects at the time and wanted to make use of the assignable FX loops
-Mesa Mark IV : Petrucci'd, phenomenal amp 
-Mesa Roadking : Petrucci'd part 2, great amp but I honestly liked the Mark IV better 
-Peavey JSX : Got a good deal on it so decided to try it out with great results, this one lasted a while
-Carvin Legacy : Same story as the JSX, probably my favorite clean out of all of them
-Mesa Rectoverb : Really wasnt for me, took me a long time to realize I'm not a recto guy but rather a mark guy 
-Mesa Dual Rectifier : Same story
-Marshall JCM900 : First introduction to marshall 
-Phaez Hot Cat 30 : After being a huge Steven Wilson fan I just had to try a Hot Cat
-ENGL Fireball : Was looking for something aggressive and this fit the bill, probably should have kept this
-VHT D60 : Really nice amp but I couldn't get over no FX loop (the pedal obsession has stuck till this day)
-Peavey 6505+ : Great amp (dare I say I liked it more then the FB) 
-Fractal Audio Axe FX + Carvin DCM 1000 : Fits all of the above 

That's my best recollection of the order I owned each amp and I didn't put amps I've owned multiple times (I've owned the legacy 3 different times, recto 3 times, and v3 twice) Ultimately all of that gear whorage landed me with a the Axe FX setup which I feel can do all of the above + more.


----------



## Benjo230 (Apr 27, 2009)

Peavey Rage 158 (Had it for like a year before i discovered the pre-post gain controls could give you distortion XD)
POD XT Live -> Peavey Rage 158
POD XT Live -> Crate GTX212
POD XT Live -> Headphones (XD)
POD XT Live -> T.Amp E400 Stereo SS Power Amp -> Grainger 4X12 w/ Eminence Lady Lucks
POD XT Live -> Headphones (had to give the cab back to the guy i borrowed it from XD)


----------



## darren (Apr 27, 2009)

1. Some Sears solid-state thing that my dad picked up at a garage sale when he bought us our first electric guitar. I still have the guitar... dunno what happened to the amp.

2. Peavey Bandit 65. Used this with an original BOSS Heavy Metal pedal, and later a Rockman Distortion Generator, with a BOSS DD-2 and Ibanez chorus/flanger in the loop. I still have this, and use it as my test/practice amp. It sits under the bench in my studio/workshop. 

3. Nobels Sound Studio. A headphone amp kind of like a Rockman, but with footswitchable clean and distortion modes, and pretty decent-sounding delay and chorus. I think i gave this to my brother, but i used it for years running into the Bandit, then into my home stereo through my university years and beyond.

4. BOSS VF-1 into whatever amp was handy. I only had this a short while, and barely used it. Once i started playing with a band, i opted to trade this in toward a GT-6.

5. BOSS GT-6 into whatever amp was handy.

6. BOSS GT-6 into a Peavey Classic 50/50 driving a Genz Benz G-Flex 212.

7. BOSS GT-6 into a Crate PowerBlock driving the G-Flex.

8. BOSS GT-6 into a Crate PowerBlock driving an EVM-12L-loaded Mesa Thiele 1x12 cab.

9. Mesa F-30 into the Thiele. Later added the Bodenhamer Chaos-modded TS7 and a Decimator up front.

10. Mesa F-30 into TWO Thiele cabs. (Added a newer one with a C90 speaker.) Re-integrated the GT-6 into the rig using the 4-cable method, so it's primarily an effects processor now. Still working on the integration and need an Axess Electronics CFX4 or equivalent to do MIDI switching of amp channels via the GT-6.


----------



## maat (Apr 27, 2009)

"7) 5150 Combo -> I discovered fucking awesome."

Ha.


----------



## thedonutman (Apr 27, 2009)

1) A little 10w practise amp - Borrowed off a friend for a few months when I first started playing.
2) Ashdown Fallen Angel 40w Combo - I honestly thought this was the last amp I'd buy for years, because I was really happy with the tone and guitar isn't really my main instrument. Except it broke down, so I got it repaired and sold it.
3. Laney GH50L -> 4x12 Cab - I got the cab with the amp, thinking of selling it and getting a 2x12 for a portable rig. But it hasn't happened because even through a 2x12 the amp is still way too loud.
4. ENGL Screamer 50 - My current main amp, it's loud enough for anything I'd want to do tbh. In the future I will probably buy a 2x12 or 1x12 extension cab for it.


----------



## toolsound (Apr 27, 2009)

1. Crate. My first amp, purchased as a gift from my parents. I don't remember the model, but it was a small, combo amp. Pretty terrible.

2. Peavey Bandit 112. Bought it because it had 2 inputs and my "band" thought we could run a guitar and a mic through it. Well, that didn't work. Also a pretty terrible amp.

3. Peavey 5150. I still have this and it's pretty awesome. It's not the tone of my dreams, but it's close enough.

4. Roland JC90. I got this as a clean amp to run alongside my 5150. Metallica clean sound in a box. It also works well with my Pod X3.

5. Line 6 Pod X3. My favorite piece of gear. Sounds great with headphones. Sounds ok with my JC90. Very easy to record with.


----------



## hairychris (Apr 27, 2009)

Gorilla 15w practise amp with Chorus
Peavey Bandit 65
No name pre amp + Marshall 8004 power amp + Marshall 1936 2x12
Mesa V Twin + Marshall 8004 power amp + Marshall 1936
Interlude, with what playing I did ghetto style with a Shredmaster into a boombox. 8004 lunched itself after being brought out of retirement.
Marshall JCM900 4100 head + Marshall 1936
Marshall JCM900 + Marshall JCM800 4x12
Mesa Dual Rectifier + JCM800 4x12
Mesa Dual Rectifier + Framus Dragon 4x12
Diezel Einstein + Framus Dragon 4x12

V Twin & 8004 both blew (the 8004 spectacularly, flames & all), JCM900 I still have although it's retired, 1936 I sold to Lozek who wanted the cones, and the 800 cab I swapped for an Analogman modded TS9... Picked up a Squire practise amp a few years ago too.

My rig's always looked/been ghetto, to some extent.

EDIT: Crap, for distortion I used a Marshall Shredmaster from #2 to #7, swapping to a Boss GT3. Went back to tubes with the Mesa. Recorded some stuff with just the JCM900, but I couldn't get a good live tone out of it.


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Apr 27, 2009)

when i first started, i had a Series 10 guitar (s-s-s) into a marshall MG30 watt...then i got a little better, bought a fender strat (like the single humbucker that the guy in cheap trick had, one p'up, volume knob only.) then a friend gave me his marshall avt 20, and i joined a band. so neither one of them was loud enough to get over the drummer, so i plugged into the avt and put its line out into the input of the MG and ran the MG on clean channel. Seperated them to give some stereo effect, and the band came to know it as "The God Tone". Soon after that, my dad realized i was serious about music, he let me use his crate 212 120 watt combo from when he was a kid...wanna say gtc or something like that. it cranked nuts and i got a digitech rp100 pedal for it and used it for about 3 years. it burned out, and i cam into some money, so i bought a MESA dual rec (older early-mid 90's version) used at GC for 1100, with 2 marshall 1960a 412 cabs. used that for a while, then got a second guitar player, so i sold one cab and got a practice amp, cause the rec was way too loud for the bedroom. I later traded (regrettably) the dual for a line6 HD147, which was still pretty sick. Used that for like 2 years, and then the band fell to shit, and i didnt need the half stack anymore. Sold that and got some recording gear, and here I am now.


----------



## BIGKAHUNA (Apr 28, 2009)

Short and Boring - here goes:

-BC Rich Rage 

-Crate G40C

-Peavy 5150 combo - sweet, loud, heavy as hell

-Fender Cyber Twin for about a day

-Peavy Triple XXX w/212 G-Flex Cab (still have this in the states)

-Peavey XXL (have this one here in the sand box)

-Randall T2HH Gus G Sig on the way -212 G-Flex Cab waiting (will ship this to my place in the Phils once it arriives and I test drive)

-Just scored an RM100LB on Ebay - modules next


----------



## CentaurPorn (Apr 28, 2009)

1. Peavey Bandit

2. 50 Watt Marshall 1x12 combo garbage

3. Peavey XXX 60 Watt 1X12

4. Peavey 5150 Had it for 2 days and was not thrilled.

5. Framus Dragon + Framus 212 Cab

6. Mesa Mark IV + Orange PPC212

7.VHT Pitbull Ultra-Lead + Orange PPC 212 LOVE IT Most brutal gut punching amp I have ever heard.
Sticking with this monster. The only other thing I would consider at this point would be an axe fx rig and only if they add a UL model.


----------



## sami (Apr 28, 2009)

In chrono order, lol

Teen years:
-Guitar headstock against my room wall
-Ibanez DS-10 into a stereo (still have the pedal)
-very old low end 1x12 fender

in my 20's and after:
Randall RG80ES w/a lot of rack stuff
Marshall DSL50 w/same rack stuff
Peavey 5150ii

Then I switched to bass:
J-station into a Phonic Max 1500 power amp

Back to guitar:
Marshall JMP-1 into a Marshall 9002 power amp
Peavey 5150

and Now: Genz Benz El Diablo TS-60

From here, I'll prolly end up going Dual Rec or Blackmore if I ever could but I'm actually quite happy with the Genz!


----------



## Meldville (Apr 28, 2009)

1) DOD Grunge IT! Amp. 15 watt solid state combo. This thing was AMAZING; no matter how you set it, it sounded like shit.

2) Peavey Bandit 65. Late 80's/early 90's solid state combo. 65 watts and a 12" speaker. Sounded OK at the time, but mostly just because it was loud enough to keep up with a drummer.

3) Randall RH100 head + Marshall MG412 cab. First half-stack, and it looked like a toy. That MG series cab was so small  I sold the cab for 100 bucks, and got 150 or so for the head.

4) Peavey XXX + Behringer 412S. First semi-legit halfstack I had. Still have the Behringer, in fact; doesn't hold much low-end, but it cuts like a motherfucker. Wound up trading the XXX to our former guitarist for...

5) Peavey 5150 (blockletter). Never really played it, but knew it was worth more than the XXX. Good trade for me 

6) Peavey 5150II. This was my main amp for several years. Loved the FUCK out of this thing. First ran it with my Behringer cab, then I moved up to a Vader 412.

7) Engl straight e504. Early 90's (I think) short all-tube head. Loud as fuck. Crazy mids. Swampy/sludgy when it needs to be, but single-note tech work is clean and clear through it. Hands-down my favorite amp I've ever played, and I fell ass-backwards into owning it (won it on eBay on a whim).


----------



## I_infect (Apr 28, 2009)

Meldville said:


> 1) DOD Grunge IT! Amp. 15 watt solid state combo. This thing was AMAZING; no matter how you set it, it sounded like shit.




 I've never even heard of that one... they actually used the word "grunge" in the title???


----------



## Jan (Apr 28, 2009)

1 a 10W practice amp by some dodgy Polish company - still have it, it has surprisingly good distortion for such a small piece of shit. I hardly ever use it, but it's handy when travelling

2 a 100W solid state combo by the same Polish company

3 POD 2.0 into the aforementioned dodgy combo's loop. Still use for practicing guitar at home. Actually, the POD makes it sound pretty sweet...

4 Engl Fireball into ENGL 412 with V 60's - first real tube amp I owned. Loved the rhtyhm sound but disliked its chainsaw lead tone. besides, it never cut through well. Sold it, kept the cab for...

5. Peavey 6505. Loved this amp. Sold it to Fasol on this forum. With some modulation and MXR 10 band EQ in the loop it made a wonderful amp not only for rhythm but even soloing and I even got decent cleans. Probably should have kept it, but I couldn't see the point of having 2 amps, since I bought

6. Mesa Roadster. I have dreamt of Mesa since I saw some of my fav band playing it when I was just starting to play the guitar. I bought it used but in excellent condition. Love the sound of it but not for all the stuff I play. For slow, doomy riffs, NU-metal, heavy rock or hardcore I can't see a better amp. For melo-death the 6505 was better.
TOmorrow I'm getting an Orange PPC 412...

to be continued  Gear whoredom never dies...


----------



## TMM (Apr 28, 2009)

No idea if this will even be close to in order, but rigs I've had:

1) DOD TEC8 --> Peavey Special 212
2) ADA MP-1 --> Peavey Classic 60/60
3) Marshall JMP-1 --> Peavey Classic 60/60
4) Mesa Formula --> Peavey Classic 60/60
5) ENGL 620 --> Peavey Classic 60/60
*for a while, I was running the Formula + ENGL in stereo
6) Line-6 PODxt Pro --> Peavey Classic 60/60 (yes, I had this thing around for a while)
7) Line-6 PODxt Pro --> Carvin TS100
8) Peavey Rockmaster --> Carvin TS100
9) Soldano Avenger
10) Peavey Rockmaster --> Marshall EL84 20/20
*Up until this point, all rigs past the 1st were run through a Carvin 412 w/ G12T-75s
11) Peavey Rockmaster --> QSC PLX1602 --> above Carvin 412 + Peavey 5150B 412
12) Mesa TriAxis --> QSC PLX1602 --> Peavey 5150B 412 (this one sticks around for a while)
13) ENGL 530 --> QSC PLX1602 + Marshall EL84 20/20
14) Soldano SP77 --> QSCPLX1602
15) Peavey FJA-5150
16) Framus Dragon
17) Damage Control Demonizer --> QSC PLX1602
18) Demonizer --> Sovtek MIG-100
19) Demonizer --> Sovtek MIG-50H
20) Crate BV60H
21) Peavey Triple-X
22) Ibanez TN120 --> Ibanez TN412A + B
23) Line-6 PODxt-Pro --> Ibanez TN120 --> JBLTiel 215
24) Hughes & Kettner Warp 7 + Warp 412 + Vader 215BK
25) Randall V2 + Randall 412XL
26) Ibanez TN120 --> Randall 412XL
27) ART DST8080 --> Lopo 212 + H&K Warp 412 (current)
*also currently have ART DST-825 Rules Breaker 212 Combo

There are a couple others that I just don't remember at all where they fit in:
- Rocktron Voodu Valve
- Rocktron Piranha
- Peavey TubeFex
- ART DST-4
- Marshall 8200 (3 of them, at different points in time)
- Carvin Legacy VL100
- another Peavey Triple-X
- Peavey Triple-X Super 40
- Hughes & Kettner Attax 100
- Hughes & Kettner Cream Machine --> H&K CF100 (100w half-rack poweramp)
- VHT 50 C/L
- Ashdown FA60
- Mesa F50
- Mesa Dual Rectifier

I'm sure I'm missing some of them, and I'll note that there were multiples of a lot of the amps in the list, but I didn't feel it was worth pointing out. I pretty much see the ART DST8080 sticking around for a while... pretty much until I can realistically afford a Framus Cobra.


----------



## eegor (Apr 28, 2009)

I've only owned a few, so this should me pretty easy.

Crate 15watt combo of some sort. Don't really remember how it sounds, but I can imagine it's pretty crappy.

Marshall MG150DX (I think that's the right model). First amp with a bit of power.

Fender Blues Jr. I paired it up with a Blackstar HT-DISTX pedal. Sounded ok for beginner set up, but not what I was going for.

Peavey Bandit. I used this with my Zoom G9.2tt multi-effects pedal. I was never able to get a great tone out of it, but it was sufficient for my purposes.

Engl Invader 100 + Orange 212. Just got these last week. Absolutely phenomenal combo. It's exactly what I've been looking for as far as tone goes. With a little post-EQ, I can get the exact tone I've had in my head for the last year or so.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 28, 2009)

<-------------------


----------



## Distortion (Apr 28, 2009)

1) Groove Factory 15w practice amp
2) Marshall MG15CDR
3) Ibanez Toneblaster 15R
3) Line6 Guitar Port
4) Mesa Dual Rectifier + Vader 2x12


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Apr 28, 2009)

edit: Sorry if this is hard to read, I can't figure out any way to put blank lines between each point 


 Crate G10XL (Aug. ?? 2000 - Dec. 24 2002) - Bought this used from a friend for $25. It didn't really work right, and the distortion sucked. Started running a DOD Death Metal pedal through it, that helped some, but the input was still fucked up. Eventually ended up trading it, along with a couple cheap guitars, for a USA B.C. Rich Gunslinger at a pawn shop.

 Marshall MG-50RCD (Nov. ?? 2000 - Sep. ?? 2002) - I got this one shortly after picking up a Platinum series B.C. Rich Ironbird. Used the DOD Death Metal pedal through it to start with, then discovered that the amp's own distortion actually wasn't too bad. I eventually started running a Johnson J-Station into the FX return, though.

 Marshall MS-2 MicroStack (Mar. ?? 2001 - present) - I think I had a gift card for $30 for the store where I was taking lessons, and figured it'd be fun to have around. It ended up stopping working after being dropped, I think.

 Peavey Transtube Bandit 112 (Sep. 2002 - present) - I traded the Marshall MG to the other guitarist in my band in high school for this. I liked the built-in distortion (and actually still do), so I didn't need to use a pedal with it. I considered turning it into a head at one point, but never did. This is now my practice amp that I keep under my desk.

 Genz Benz G-Flex 2x12 (Feb. 01 2003 - Jan. 19 2008) - I picked up this cabinet the same day I got my acceptance letter for Berklee, and started off using it with the Bandit. When I bought it, I compared it side-by-side with a number of 4x12s they had at the store, and felt that it sounded bigger and clearer than most of the 4x12s. It was my only cab for a few years. I eventually sold it when I started noticing that it had a boomy quality that I didn't like and couldn't dial out. This, along with trying a Vader 4x12 made me realize that oversized cabs aren't really my thing.

 Red Bear MK120 Tube Lead head (Mar. 27 2003 - Jul. 6 2004) - Got this used, based on reviews on Harmony Central, and what people on the forums had told me when I was looking for a suitable inexpensive first tube head. I had it modified for more gain, less extreme highs and lows (these amps have more low end than anyone should ever need or want), and to take 12AX7s in the preamp. I thought it sounded awesome for a long time, but it definitely needed to be loud to be usable, and I found that it responded best to brighter guitars. This has left a lasting effect on my taste in guitars since then. I sold it after my first year at Berklee, when, around the end of that year, I just couldn't get a sound I liked out of it anymore.

 Peavey Transtube Rage 158 (Sep. 02 2003 - Dec. ?? 2007) - Picked this up the day I moved into my first dorm room at Berklee to have as a small dorm room practice amp, since I'd left the Bandit at home. I sold this to my brother to use for teaching lessons, after he started doing that with it when I left it at home for a long time.

 ADA MP-1 tube preamp (Dec. 26 2003 - Apr. 16, 2005) - Got this at a pawnshop in non-working condition for about $25. I spent a bit trying to fix it, but to no avail. I gave up, and eventually sold it to Trace Allen (from Voodoo Amps) to use for parts.

 Peavey Rock Master tube preamp (Jan. 09 2004 - Jul. 29 2008) - I thought this would be an interesting thing to have around. I ended up liking it pretty well, and used it as part of my main rig for a while. After that, I started using it instead of a distortion pedal through the crappy amps in the ensemble rehearsal rooms at Berklee. I sold it last year because I needed the money.

 Mesa/Boogie 20/20 Tube Stereo power amp (Jan. 19 2004 - Aug. 30 2004) - I had two rack preamps and no power amp, and I saw this used at a price I couldn't pass up. I used it, along with the Rock Master as my touring rig for the first Zombie Metal tour, but sold it shortly after because I didn't like how the EL34s affected the tone at band levels, and also because I picked up an Ultra Plus, which made this redundant. I sold it for almost twice what I paid.

 Peavey Ultra Plus head (Aug. 6 2004 - Nov. ?? 2006) - My second tube head. I got it right after the first Zombie Metal tour, and had it as my #1 amp for a couple years. At one point, I had a problem with it not working right, and it turned out that it had a bad ribbon cable connector, so I replaced the ribbon cable with flying leads. While I had the amp taken apart, I also decided to change the colors of the light-up logo, so it became blue, purple, and red instead of green, amber, and red. I sold this to help fund my Engl.

 Marshall VS100RH head (Feb. 17 2005 - Nov. ?? 2006) - I bought this from a friend shortly after helping him with a minor repair on it. After I bought it, I decided to try to put some blue LEDs (leftover from my Ultra Plus mod) in it, and in the process managed to make it not work properly anymore. It laid around for a long time, and eventually got sold for about $50 because I just wanted to get it off my hands, and because I needed help funding the Engl.

 Ampeg VH-150 head (Jul. 7 2005 - Dec. 08 2007) - I picked this up from an internet friend out of curiosity. Very cool amp that I liked a lot (and still do). I alternated between using this and the Peavey as my main amp for a while. I only got rid of it because another friend and I worked out a trade deal for his VHT.

 Ampeg V-412TL 4x12 (Oct. 27 2006 - present) - I got this used in preparation for the Engl I'd decided I needed. I planned to change out the speakers as soon as possible for a pair each of Celestion CL80s and V30s, based on what was in the cab I used the first time I played with a Savage 120.

 Celestion Classic Lead 80 speakers (2) (Jan. 11 2007 - present)

 Hellatone 60L speakers (2) (Jan. 11 2007 - Dec. ?? 2007) - These are relabeled, broken-in modified Celestion V30s, with an increased low-end response compared to regular V30s (or the regular Hellatone 60s). They were sold for a limited time by Avatar speakers. The non-broken-in ones are/were used as the stock speakers in some Marshall Mode Four cabinets. I realized I liked the CL80s better, so I replaced these with a pair of Warehouse CL80 clones.

 Engl E610 Savage 120 head (Jan. ?? 2007 - present) - I borrowed one for a show that I had to fly from Boston to DC for, and couldn't transport either of my own amps for. After spending a little while with it, I realized I needed one, and had one 6 months later. I have no real plans to ever sell this, I'd consider it one of my favorite amps ever. I'll admit that in band situations, this doesn't cut through as well as others I've had, but damn does it sound and feel awesome to play.

 Warehouse British Lead 12 speakers (2) (Jul. ?? 2007 - present) - Got these to replace the Hellatone 60Ls in my Ampeg cab. They're CL80 clones, but they don't sound the same. They mix well with them, though.

 VHT Deliverance 60 head (Dec. 08 2007 - present) - I picked this up in a trade deal for my Ampeg VH-150. It took me a little while to realize it, but this amp loves to be boosted with an overdrive. It's also extremely sensitive to little differences in the other parts of the signal chain. Interestingly, some of the guitars that I find to be some of my favorites with almost any other amp can sound anywhere from mediocre to outright bad with this one...but with the right guitar and speakers...well, this is another one of my favorite amps ever. I can't see getting rid of this any time soon, except maybe if it was being replaced with a Sig:X. It's amazing what it can do, being a single-channel amp. I like a lot of the same things about this and the Engl, but they're completely different amps and do those things in different ways.

 Veretone custom 4x12 (Feb. 15 2008 - present) - I sold my G-Flex for this. Getting it was an interesting experience...I had researched companies to buy a custom-made unloaded 4x12 from, and these guys contacted me. We exchanged many emails (and they always responded very quickly), where they told me that they could do what I wanted (including a few extra cosmetic things) for a very reasonable price, so I ended up ordering from them. When it arrived with some cosmetic issues, I tried to contact them about it multiple times, and never heard back. If you do a Google search for "veretone", you'll find my thread here about the cosmetic issues in the top couple results.

 VHT/Eminence P50E speakers (4 - 2 damaged in transit)(Feb. 20, 2008 - present) - I bought these used to put in my Veretone cab, but two were damaged in transit due to a shoddy packing job by the seller. I got a refund on those two, but have yet to replace them, so I've been using the cab with just two speakers the entire time I've had it. I really need to do something about that....


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 29, 2009)

Holy Shitballs, AND all the dates?


----------



## Ketzer (Apr 29, 2009)

Behringer 45 watt Bass amp (I was a bassist before a guitarist)

Rogue 120w solid state combo + Guyatone MMX (fucking intense pedal, made the amp sound passable) (sold for $100)

Peavey supreme 100w + Peavey MS412 with Scorpions (Traded this for the crate)

Crate vintage club 30w 1x12 combo (Traded this + cash for the Triumph)

Peavey Triumph 60w 1x12 combo, diode-modded. (Still own)

Peavey 5150 II 120w + Peavey MS412 with Celestion G12T-85s (Main rig, still own)

Peavey Classic 30 1x12 (got for free, needed a retube, good for bluesy goodness.)

Marshall Valvestate 8100, no matching cab yet, probably will modify my MS412 to take it.


----------



## Bekanor (Apr 30, 2009)

1. Squier starter pack amp, awful.

2. Zoom GFX707 > starter pack amp, more gain, same amount of awful.

3. Ashton GA100W 1X12 combo. Surprisingly cool sound for a 100 watt solid state combo, great clean channel. I probably had it sounding like shit, but I dialled it in years later before I sold it, sounded good.

4. Digitech Metal Master > Ashton. Awww yeah, the coveted "tone only you can love" was all mine.

5. Digitech GNX3 > Ashton. MkIIC+ model, lots of chorus, lots of delay. I thought it was the shit, years later I would learn that no, it wasn't.

6. Laney MXD120 + Laney 4X12. My first half stack, within 5 minutes of having it home I was running the digitech into the clean channel. Terrible.

7. PodXT Live > Laney. Getting somewhere. Very usable tones, not the greatest sound but did the trick on a budget.

8. ENGL Powerball + ENGL XXL Pro 4X12. Fuck. Yes. I was in ecstasy when this arrived at my door, I played all goddamn day. 2 years on I'm bailing on the XXL because it's too bassy at anything louder than bedroom volume. 


Near future: Tossing up between a recto cab and an Orange cab, JJs for the Powerball.

Distant future: ENGL SE.


----------



## Discord (Apr 30, 2009)

1.) No-name 1x12 solid state. Sold once I learned to play a bit.

2.) Line6 Spider 1x12. Played a couple shows where the 1x12 wasn't cutting it.

3.) Line6 Flextone II XL. Decided Line6 sounded like shit at higher volume levels.

4.) Peavey Ultra Plus. Nothing against this amp, really... I guess I just got bored with it.

5.) Marshall JCM2000 TSL. Had this for about 4 or 5 years before selling it for rent money. I don't really care for Marshalls that much, but the TSL was a pretty solid amp.

5 1/2.) Line6 POD XT. Recording purposes.

6.) Rackmount Dual Rectifier. 'Nuff said.

7.) ENGL Fireball


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (May 1, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> Holy Shitballs, AND all the dates?



About 3 years into playing, I created a list of all the gear I've owned and when. I put in dates to the best of my recollection, and now if I don't update it right away, I don't always remember the exact days or months.

I have an exceptionally good memory, though, and could probably tell you my purchase and resale price of just about every piece of gear I've ever owned, just off the top of my head


----------



## caseynbenson (May 1, 2009)

1. Fender Bullet baby practice amp [leant by my uncle]

2. Seymour Duncan Convertible 60 watt Tube Amp (I believe). [leant by a friend of the family]. I wish I knew what I was doing when I had this thing in my possession. It was a pretty nifty amp, but I never heard it's full potential because A) I sucked at 14 and B) I relied on a metal zone / an equally cruddy Korg Multi-fx. 

3. Fender solid-state (Older amp... might've been a frontman? 1x12 I think??) This was sold to me by my 'best friend' for a boss ds-1 and 50$... found out 1yr later that the amp never belonged to this friend that sold it. He stole it from someone else, then pawned it on me. Nice guy eh? I gave the amp back to the rightful owner and figured the money/pedal spent was worth the "rental period."

4. Line 6 Flextone II XL 2x12 -fun amp at the time, but ultimately a waste of $$. I've never heard speakers fart so much with a touch of gain and Pmuting. 
+ extension Marshall 4x10 cabinet [neat sounding cab borrowed from same family friend as the Seymour]

5. JMP-1-> friend of the family's homemade SS power amp-> old school metal grill Mesa 4x12 (celestion black shadows) with top 2 speakers open back 

6. brief stint with Ada Mp1 through same rig and a return to the ol' faithful Marshall.

7. JMP-1-> G-major->Peavey classic 50/50-> Avatar 2x12 V30+Heritage (currently closed back)

And one year from now, when I am done University and have a steady income, I plan to satisfy some serious gas that surfing SS.org brings me daily.
The rack system isn't doin' it for me. Sounds decent... but not what I want. Jmp-1 -> good at what it does, but I need something a little more. Chunkier gain, and more inspiring cleans. Peavey classic 50/50-> do you really need 8 EL-84s? shiza. Any other type of power tube would be a nice change for me really. 

rock on,
Casey


----------



## svart (May 6, 2009)

1. Marschall valvestate 8080 combo wit 1x15" speaker (1995)
2. rack system with rocktron pro gap and peavey classic 60 poweramp and marshall 1960B 4x12 cab and ART x-15 ultrafoot (1996)
3. sold the cab for a mesa 4x12" (1998)
4. bought a digitech studio 100 (1999)
5. bought a peavey classic 50/50 poweramp to replace the classic 60 (2001)
6. bought a marshall jmp-1 to replace the rocktron. (2001)
7. bought a rocktron replifex to replace the digitech. (2003)
8. bought a peavey 2 x 15 band graphic EQ (2003)
9. bought a BBE 482 sonic maximiser (2003)
10. sold off the rack gear to buy an ENGL powerball (January 2005)
11. sold off the ENGL and bought a Mesa Triple Rectifier (June 2005)


----------



## The Breakdown (May 6, 2009)

Peavey Bandit 112 > Peavey Transtube > Randal RH-100 > B-52 AT-100 > Randall T2 > ENGL Fireball


----------



## NegaTiveXero (May 6, 2009)

1st amp - Kustom Bass amp (still have it), I had to run dist. pedals through, it was lame

2nd amp - Crate GT212, I used this thing for a long ass time, it's actually a very nice amp

3rd amp - Peavey 5150 with Mesa 2x12" vertical cab, still regret getting rid of this to this day

4th amp - Various effect processors into a Crate Powerblock with Mesa 2x12" vert, hated it

5th amp - Marshall G100R with Mesa 2x12" vert, actually got it to sound great

6th amp - Marshall JCM2000 DSL401, loved the amp to death at first, but slowly started hating it more and more

7th amp - PODXT Live into Carvin TS100 into Carvin 4x12", it was okay, I hated the cabinet though

8th amp - B52 AT-100 into a Behringer 4x12", it actually sounded very nice, but an opportunity arose to get...

9th amp - Mesa/Boogie DC-5 1x12" combo, this thing is fucking amazing, I'm eventually going to convert it into a head, but for now, it kicks all sorts of ass on it's own.


----------



## evil_chuck (May 6, 2009)

- Marshall transistor combo (ugh)
- Crate combo (i don't wanna even remember what model it was)
- Pod 2.0 (had it for a while, then some fuck stole it from me at a concert)
- ENGL Powerball (sold it)
- ENGL Invader 100


----------



## Auyard (May 6, 2009)

1) Ampeg Vh-140c
2) Peavey 6505 -> Avatar 4x12


----------



## Doomcreeper (May 6, 2009)

AXL 65 watt amp that sounded awful - sold it because I stopped playing for a year
Fender FM15 or soemthing only kept it for a month or so when i got back into playing guitar
Laney HCM65 decent ss amp, served me well for a while. still have it when i don't feel like lugging my current amp to jam with a buddy
Mesa Stiletto Deuce - I absolutely love this, even if I want another amp I'm pretty sure I will always own this.


----------



## død (May 7, 2009)

Crate 15 watt practice amp

Hughes & Kettner tube 20th combo

Peavey JSX

This coming monday I'm trading the JSX for a Bogner Uberschall. SCHWEET!


----------



## groph (May 7, 2009)

Marshall MG10CD - Actually sounds like a can of bees. Small, buzzy, weak, awful, etc. Ran a Metalzone into it before I knew how to dial in tone. Sounded worse.

Peavey Bandit - 80 watt version. Bought it because I needed something loud. The stock distortion on it blew away the Metalzone. This is when I learned how shitty of a pedal the Metalzone is. Went through a phase when I hated it, now I actually like how it sounds. It's used for jams/practise.

Ghetto 2x12 - Bought some Celestion 70/80's and some spruce ply, a friend and I knocked it up in about half an hour. There's no tolex on it. It's a wood box with two speakers in it, and it looks like shit. Doesn't sound all that good either. Waste of $300, but at least I can use my head. Made the Bandit sound a lot better.

Randall RM100 - Got this in December. Sounds passable through the 2x12. Through a 4x12 it shakes the Earth off orbit. Recently dialed in the most brutal tone ever using the Treadplate module. This amp has giant balls, cuts through pretty well. It responds well to active pickups. I'll probably have it for a long time considering its versatility with the modular system and the fact that it sounds unique. I'm curious as to how it would sound running 6550/KT88 tubes.

I'm now in the market for a 4x12 cab but alas, I'm in the process of job searching...


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 7, 2009)

vantage shit pratice amp, sounded like shit, utter shit

marshall jcm900 dual reverb combo, first tube amp, was very cool, but needed boosting

sovtek mig-100, first head, bought with a 1960A cab 

marshall plexi super lead (original, non-reissue), found this in a second hand shop, cheap, didn't know what it was untill 6 or so years later.

triaxis+rivera TBR-1, my main rig for quite a while

dual rectifier, on tour with cradle

marshall jcm2000 dsl, also with cradle

triaxis + rivera tbr-5, replaced the tbr-1, used as main rig

triaxis + 2:90, as an experiment, went back to tbr-5

peavey JSX, used it for a while, sold it to get...

VHT Pitbull Ultralead, main amp pretty much

peavey block letter 5150, bias modded

peavey 6505+, cof tour amp 2009

...and I think that's it, but not sure!


----------



## Demeyes (May 7, 2009)

15W Samick practice amp - Now broken
100W Bass combo (I used it for guitar a bit) - Still have it but rarely use it for anything
100W Marshall AVT - Sold it 
Peavey Bandit 112 - Bought with my half of the money from the Marshall. Got this for college and still use it as my day to day amp
Laney GH50L + 4X12 cab - Part of my main gig rig
Engl E530 pre amp - I run this into my Laney or else into a power amp for gigs.


I'd like to get a really nice high gain amp in the future but I don't need it right now so I'll have to wait until I get a job. I'll be keeping my Laney as a backup for definate anway.


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 7, 2009)

7 Dying Trees said:


> marshall jcm900 dual reverb combo, first tube amp, was very cool, but needed boosting



I had the head, and boosted it.

Then it blew up.

So I had it repaired, and as it needed boosting, I boosted it.

Then it blew up again. 

Fucking thing 




> ...and I think that's it, but not sure!



Nice list!


----------



## trickae (Jan 22, 2011)

well....

Fender SE practice amp (~$150) 1995 - (2010)
Hughes and Kettner Triamp MKII + orange 2x12 - (2011)


----------



## ROAR (Jan 22, 2011)

Vox 15 watt am, which was fucking amazing. It's broken but I still have it.
Crate Powerblock along with 2 Marshall cabs I eventually got.
Sold that and:
Marshall Solid State head of some type (not the built in effects shit one)
trade the Marshall for:
Line 6 Spider III.
then started recording and:
Line 6 Pod XT
which I traded for:
Line 6 Pod X3.

then I got smart and sold all my shit and now
Fractal Axe-Fx.

next up Mackie HD1531 next month.


----------



## NickSBTT (Jan 22, 2011)

>Marshall MG30
>Carvin V3
>Mesa Tremoverb
>??? Probably gonna sell the Mesa soon and get something new 

Quite the exciting history.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Jan 22, 2011)

1. Some 15 watt peavey

2. Fender 15 watt practice amp

3. Kustom half stack

4. Marshall AVT50 combo (still have this one right now sitting at my uncle's, might sell it soon though)

5. Peavey JSX half stack, fucking love this thing

6. Not an amp, but I got an Axe-Fx Ultra incoming, and many awesome tones shall be had.


----------



## Albionic (Jan 22, 2011)

1. 15 watt fender practice amp i still have it but its as crackly as hell
2.bought a marshall drive master for more metal distortion (wish i still had that it was great)
3. unbranded valve head i found in a second hand shop for £50 bloke in shop said it was a kelly though i played it through a 15" pa cab and it sounded awful i then bought a couplr of 1x12 again unbranded but they were loaded with celestion g12s sounded much better still using the drivemaster as the amp had no master volume amp was stolen out of bass players car
4.bought a 1976 marshal non master volume head from a mate for £70 still used the 1x12s and the drivemaster pedal added a pearl 9 band graphic eq pedal as a boost for leads the head had the tolex stripped off and was poorly recovered in what looked like an old car seat cover and had all sorts of crazy mods in it its a miracle i never fried myself it was 50w but ran 6l6's and was riddiculously loud
5. then my pedals got stolen from a gig so i went to my local music store and they had a zoom 9150 valve dsp i bought that and plugged it into my old marshall with a nobel midi controller
6. got a marshall 8004 power amp for the zoom preamp as the old marshall was becoming less than reliable i still have it but last time i turned it on the power transformer was fried shame really i loved that amp
7. bought a line 6 4x12 and found the origional zoom foot controller wich meams i can control the volume with an expression pedal bought a zak wah and a tuner pedal and thats where i am today


----------



## pac1085 (Jan 22, 2011)

1. Amplitube metal into M-Audio BX5a monitors (if that counts? haha) (still have)
2. Peavey Windsor head into old horizon 4x12 cab with some weird celestion v30-like speakers (still have)
3. Peavey XXX 1x12 combo (sold)
4. Randall V2 into Marshall 1936 cab or into that Horizon cab.
5. Randall X2 (bought it the same time as the V2, liked the V2 better so sold the X2)


----------



## Benjo230 (Jan 22, 2011)

Benjo230 said:


> Peavey Rage 158 (Had it for like a year before i discovered the pre-post gain controls could give you distortion XD)
> POD XT Live -> Peavey Rage 158
> POD XT Live -> Crate GTX212
> POD XT Live -> Headphones (XD)
> ...




Add an Axe-FX Ultra to my list now and a Harley Benton 2x12 (no where near as bad as some people make out, manages to tame the high end fuzz from my pod) that's soon to be replaced with a custom Zilla 4x12 in the next month or so.


----------



## myampslouder (Jan 22, 2011)

Built in amp on shit synsonics guitar.

Crate g-30. Kept it for a LONG time worst sounding amp ever but worked ok with a pod for practice

Had a carrera amp for a bit cant remember what model. sounded better than the crate. still sucked horsedick.

Fender RocPro 1000. had the best clean i've ever gotten from a guitar amp. Ok distortion i didnt know how to dial an amp in either. Traded it for my first tube amp.

Peavey ultra 212. Awesome amp. I really miss this thing and still kick myself in the nuts everytime i see one for sale. Traded it because i thought it sounded week and had tubby low end. Then i learned ibanez pickups SUCK. I will have another one of these amps one day.

Randall RH150 head with R412cxm cab. Sounded great in the store. Traded my ultra 212 for it. Got it home and realized quickly that I messed up. This amp was one of the bad ones that randall sent out with ABSOLUTELY UNCONTROLLABLE low end. Bass knob
on zero and boosted it and this thing made every cab I hooked it to fart like a fast man at a chilli cookoff. It was really unresponsive and it was like i was fighting the amp the whole time I played.

Traded the randall cab for a Peavey 412ms at guitar center. Really helped alot with the randall head but still woofed out. Managed to get some decent tone with this rig. 

Peavey 5150 Blew the randall out of the water. made me remember why i liked tubes. Made playing fun again. Have had this amp longer than anything. Bias modded it and am working on a few more mods to clear it up a bit and tighten it up but keep the 5150 balls. Ran this through my Peavey 412ms cab until recently.

Peavey 5150 through Rivera K412t with vintage 30's. Found a great deal on a rivera cab and had wanted some vintage 30's for a while so couldnt pass it up. This rig is Godlike. Super tight and clear. Brings forth rolling thunder and resonates like the voice of god bitches.

Pretty happy with my current sound. Still wanting something with a little more versatility so i'm saving up for a rivera K'tre.


----------



## WhiteWalls (Jan 22, 2011)

1. crappy old amp WITHOUT DISTORTION that my uncle gave me when he heard I was interested in guitar
2. fender 15w practice amp: it sounded totally awesome back in the day! I could finally shred along some Offspring and Sum41 songs!! (yeah yeah I know)
3. Behringer GMX212: not nearly as bad as people think! it does everything from rock to heavy metal quite well for its price, I still use it for bedroom practice and I even used it a a couple of gigs with decent results...
4. Pod X3 Live: I hit the jackpot with this dude... it allowed me to beef up my Behringer so it could do heavier stuff, and it was immensely valuable for me to get better at recording. sold it now because I'm recording mostly with plugins and for live use I got myself a...
5. Peavey 5150 II: the only thing i'll ever sell this for would be an axe-fx


----------



## Larrikin666 (Jan 22, 2011)

Here goes....

1. Fender 15 watt combo
2. Marshall Micro stack
3. Peavey 5150 II
4. Marshall Mode Four
5. Peavey 5150
6. Krank Krankenstein
7. Peavey 6505+
8. Line 6 Spider II
9. Laboga Mr. Hector Duo
10. ENGL SE
11. ENGL e530
12. ENGL e860
13. Marshall JCM800 2203KK
14. Diezel Herbert
15. Mesa Boogie Triple Rec
16. Mesa Boogie Mark V
17. ENGL Fireball 100
18. Axe-FX Ultra
19. Fryette 2/90/2
20. ENGL e840
21. Peavey 6505
22. Fryette 2/90/2
23. Axe-FX Ultra
24. Axe-FX Ultra
25. Blackstar HT-5
26. Krank Rev Jr.

I really feel like I'm missing a ton of amps.


----------



## Winspear (Jan 22, 2011)

Marshall MG15
Marshall MG30
Marshall MG50
Marshall MG100

^ What the hell was I thinking 

Roland Cube 60 

Peavey 6505>Orange 4x12!


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 22, 2011)

Epiphone studio 15, Peavey bandit, Peavey VYPYR then I returned it ( All in order as well), then my Hughes and Kettner cabinet.


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Jan 22, 2011)

1) Zoom 1010 into 70's Kenwood stereo receiver (actually played a few shows with this).
2) Fender Frontman 15? I think. It was the small black one with the 10" speaker.
3) Fender mini twin. The 9v battery one with the 2" speakers. I had a ton of fun with this amp.
4) Peavey Ultra 112. I still have this amp laying around in pieces.
5) Peavey Ultra Plus head / 5150 cab. Still have this one, but the head breaks on a semi-regular basis.
6) Peavey 6505+ 112. I can't get into this amp; going to be selling it soon.
7) Rocktron Voodu Valve. I can't get a sound I like out of this one either. Another for the auction block.
8) Engl e530 / 840. YES!! Finally, a sound I can live with. I *love* this setup.
9) Egnater Tweaker. I love this amp too, but for completely different reasons than the Engl rig.

Right now, I have the Tweaker and the matching 112 cab hooked up to my rig, but the 530/840 are both still in the rack. To go back to the "metal" setup, it's a matter of wheeling out the Engl 2x12's from the closet. Speaking of, I need to post a NRD about my rack soon.


----------



## Ckackley (Jan 22, 2011)

Wow. I'm not nearly as bad on amps as I am guitars.. lol

KMD 100 watt bass amp
Kustom 100 watt 2x12 combo
Crate Excalibur full stack
Crate Gsp212
Digitech GNX3 into Crate GSP212
Digitech GNX3 into Mackie Powered PA speaker
Digitech RP500 into Mackie powered PA 

My plans are to never go back to a regular guitar amp. At least not for gigging. I think my next incarnation will probably be a GSP1101 into a poweramp of some sort in a rack and then a passive cab of some kind. lol Less shit to carry the better.


----------



## metalheadpunk (Jan 22, 2011)

Ok let's see:

Squire starter pack practice amp

Ibanez TB100

Podxt Live

Pod X3

Mesa Rectoverb

Mesa Mark V

Axe-Fx


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 22, 2011)

Well...
My first rig was a Session 90W solid state combo with a Marshall Shredmaster pedal.
I then added got my first rack rig with 4 half rack boss units, there was a compressor, a noise gate, an EQ and I can't even remember the 4th one.

Sold it all and went to Japan. 
Came back 18 months later with nothing but an ADA MP2. I bought a used Fender Bluesmaster reissue from a friend along with a Digitech DSP 256 multieffects and used that for nearly 10 years. (Yup, the preamp straight into the instrument jack of the fender...worked wonders)

Sold it all and went to Ireland.
Got good earnings there and shifted through a lot of stuff: Laney TI 100 head,Mesa studio Pre with 20:20 power amp, various rack effects and attenuators/hardware cab sims and finally got the axe FX which has stalled my need/want for a new amp for the time being. Bought a MF 280 cab when I sold the Iommi stack and so in love with it I'm actually keeping it.

Kept all the stuff and went back to France with a van...ok, this is still to come in two weeks.

Current rig is Axe-fx->Mesa 20:20/2:FIFTY depending on what I want to play->Marshall MF280. That's it. And a shitload too many guitars I'll have to unload one day. And that's way enough for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Van Heezey (Jan 22, 2011)

Madison Prophecy > Madison Divinity Deep Cab


....yeah, that's it!


----------



## Moolaka (Jan 22, 2011)

Years 1-4: Zoom fire 30 SS modeling amp (still kicks ass btw)
Years 4-5: Peavey Bandit 1x12 valve BS (better overdrive, less versitile)
Years 5-present: Mesa Boogie Dual Rectifer half stack (FTW)
Recently: Madison Divinity (OMGZ)


----------



## Sacha (Jan 22, 2011)

Fender frontman 15 + Metalzone
Crate Excalibur
Marshall Anniversary stack
Mesa Triple recto stack
Bogner Uberschall
Diezel Herbert 
Diezel VH4
ENGL SE
ENGL Invader
ENGL Savage
Axe FX + VHT 
EVH 5150III
5150
Mesa Roadster


----------



## 13point9 (Jan 22, 2011)

Squier 10w

Crate GT 212

Randall RH-50T with oversized Celesetion 4x12, Head blew than had a horrible fuzz on the clean channel...

Line 6 Spider III into the 4x12

Line 6 into a Laney 2x12 for Halls

Now back to the Randall into the 4x12 with a G Major and other pedals helping out, gotta say im actually enjoying it now, all the fuzz etc has gone, although its a lot harder to get a new tone/ effects... but I've only had this rig a month and its a whole new ball game trying to set up CC channels

For bass its a bit simpler

Starfire 20w

Laney RGB 500 with a Boss ME-50b

and getting an Ashdown MAG 300 full stack in a couple months


----------



## pantera95 (Jan 22, 2011)

Fender 10 watt practise amp - Came in one of those starter kits, still have it actually.

Roland cube 30

Bugera 333xl - When it died, i got a full refund and baught

Framus Cobra 

Not much but i'm sure they'll be more amps on that list in the future.


----------



## Ericbrujo (Jan 22, 2011)

Here it goes: 

1- Squier practice amp (part of a ''starter pack'', it suck big time)

2- Marshall MG 1x10 30w (it was a decent amp)

3- Randall RG200 head (Good amp but a little Muddy)

4- 6 space Rack {POD PRO, Mosvalve power amp, BBe sonic maximizer & EQ} (Not bad but it did not cut through the mix with the band, and it was heavy)

5- Mesa Nomad 55 head (Very good amp but it didn't have the volume or tone that i was looking for, maybe what was missing was an OD pedal)

6- Peavey 5150 (Traded the MESA for the 5150 and hands down this is the best amp i have ever owned)


Cabs: 

1- Behringer 4x12 (it was an OK cab)

2- Carvin 4x12 (a little better than the Behringer)

3- Marshall 1960BV (the cab of my dreams)


----------



## Double A (Jan 22, 2011)

First amp was a Fender Bullet that I still use to practice with at home.

Second amp was a Peavey Ultra with a Peavey Ultra 4x12.

Third and current amp is a 5150 II with a Crate Blue Voodoo 4x12.

I have had the 5150 II since it was released and it has always had the sound I want so I do not think I will part with it until I get an Axe FX even then I will keep it around. The Blue Voodoo cab sounds really good but I am going to upgrade to an Orange 2x12 in a couple of months. 

So yeah, that is it.


----------



## Deliverowned (Jan 22, 2011)

Had my first guitar and amp 4 years ago at christmas, started playing seriously 1 year later and then also started to be gear addicted.

So,

First amp was a Line 6 combo 75 watts
I bought a 5150 and a Marshall 1960
Then I had a VHT Sig X and a VHT D412
Then a VHT Deliverance 60
Then a VHT UL without EQ, still regret havin this one gone
Then Framus Dragon
Then a Orange Rocker 30
And then a VHT pitbull CL100

So yeah now i have my 5150 and the VHT CL100 haha ill never get rid of the 5150 but the vht is for sale. GASing now for a rack setup, prolly engl e530 + vht 2/90/2 then axe fx muhaha I wish i still had my UL. The deliverance sounds so awsome to, really raw and agressive. Loved the singing lead of the dragon and versatility of the sig X.

Matt

Matt


----------



## thefool (Jan 22, 2011)

Fender Stage 100 w/ fender ge412 cab
fender hot rod deluxe

now:
Mesa Triple Rectifier
w/ Orange PPC412 & Mesa Rectifier 2x12


----------



## col (Jan 22, 2011)

Laney SS combo

Pod XT + ss power amp (Behringer cab )

Framus Cobra (Cobra cab)

Framus Cobra + Engl Powerball (Cobra cab)

Framus Cobra + 6505 (VHT Fatbottom)

Framus Cobra + Mako Mak2 Dorado (Matamp Retro)

Mako Mak2 Dorado + 6505 + Powerball (Matamp Retro + 1960A)

Mako Mak2 Dorado + Diezel Herbert (Matamp Retro x2)

Mako Mak2 Dorado + Diezel Herbert + EHX Magnum & AMT P1 (Matamp Retro x2)


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jan 23, 2011)

This won't be in order. Just how I remember them, 

Squire practice amp
Fender practice amp
Peavey Studio Pro 1x12
Peavey something 2x12 combo
Behringer 2x12 combo
Line 6 Spider II (1x12 I think)
Marshall 2x12 combo (bought it off a friend/former bandmate, was actually pretty decent)
Peavey 5150 (twice, years apart, lol)
Mesa Boogie Triple Rectifier (full stack)
B-52 AT100 (still have this)
Raven 2x12 combo (used it as backup for a long time, had to use pedals)
Mesa Boogie Formula Pre-amp (amazing cleans, still have it)
Fender Hotrod Deville 2x12 (seriously contemplating getting another one, or a 4x10)
Rocktron Chameleon (still have it)
Roland Cube (15 watt, I think, gave it to my nephew, he loves it)
Peavey 6505+ (for like a week)

And finally, Fractal Audio Axe-FX Standard. It's calmed my GAS quite a bit. But I still want a Fender Hotrod Deville 4x10.

That's only the amps I've personally owned, not the ones I've borrowed, or bandmates stuff I've used. And I'm sure I'm missing a few that weren't worth a shit (couple cheap Randalls and Marshalls, I'm sure.)


----------



## SSK0909 (Jan 23, 2011)

Interesting thread 

1: A Fender Squier 15W amp. Don't think I bothered abou the EQ and just cranked the gain. Oh the joys of inexperience 

2: Behringer V-ampire: I was stoked. My first experience with modeling. A lot of songs with crappy sound and crappy effects ensued 

4: Peavey Valveking: ZOMG I can haz tubes? At first I thought it sounded pretty bland and i was a bit disappointed. But when I one day switched back to the Behringer it sounded blander than the blandest blandness.

5: Engl Screamer 50 combo. Januray sale 33% off the price. Very good deal and a very good and versatile amp for the money 

6: Marshall 6100lm. Traded the Screamer for this head when I went 4x12. Hated it after a week and became desperate for a trade. Never went back to Marshall.

7: Peavey xxx. Wow did this thing deliver balls. I loved the versatility and the in your face tone. Sadly, after a years time the band quit and it saw little use.

8: Line 6 Vetta II w. mod. Traded the Peavey for this for solo play and recording at home. I don't get why this amp get's so much praise here. I found it to be terrible in every sense of the word.

9: Krank Revolution 1. Never cared much for the Krank tone, but I was desperate to get away from the Vetta.

10: Mesa 2ch blackface rectifier. Some poor sod was having money issues. I offered him the Krank and a little cash for this beauty. And thus i became a Mesa owner, paying 10% of new price in cash 

11: Peavey 5150. Found an extremely good deal on this and bought it for curiosity. In the end, it was'nt my tone and i sold it for 33% more than i bought it for myself 

12: Mesa Mark IIc+. Another guy with money troubles. I offered him the reftifier + cash, arguing that in these times at was easier to sell a cheaper amp. He agreed. When i count the expenses in cash + the money spent to get the rectifier, the IIc+ ended up costing me just below 2000 or 2700 dollars. Which is cheaper than a new rectifier head here


----------



## heilarkyguitar (Jan 23, 2011)

peavy rage way back when 
crap....more crap.............
bought a dual rectifier in like 99 havent really cared to get anything else just more pedals and cords


----------



## littlephil (Jan 23, 2011)

Mine's pretty short.
1- Cheap no-name starter amp
2- Peavey Classic 30
3- Marshall TSL100
4- Mesa Mark IV


----------



## Scorpiobevo (Jan 23, 2011)

1eavey rage 1x10 combo
2:crate 2x12 combo[can't remember model]
3:randall rh120 half stack. Sounded pretty good for ss.
4:krank rev jr pro 50. Nasty little thing
Now: vht pittbull cl50. Where has this thing been all my life


----------



## Khaine88 (Jan 23, 2011)

Quite Short here as well:

1: Line 6 Spider 3 30 watt Combo
2: Peavey Vypyr 30 watt Combo
3: Peavey 5150 60 watt Combo
4: Peavey Valve King 100 and Peavey Valve King 4x12
5: Peavey Valve King 100 and Zilla Fatboy 2x12 with V30s
Now: ENGL Invader 100 and Zilla Fatboy 2x12 with V30s


----------



## Alekke (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm a little bored so let me try and remember:

1. Echolette solid state combo 20W (DOD Metal X pedal distortion)






2. Melodija Menge Orkan solid state combo 60-80W didn' say (DOD Metal X pedal distortion)





2. Bassman 50W clone EL34 black face with DIY 412 cab (DOD Metal X pedal distortion)





3. Bassman 100W clone 6L6 silverface with DIY 412 cab and later Behringer 412V (DOD Metal X, Marshall Jackhammer and Rocktron Rampage in the end)





4. Engl 530 + Crate SPA200 solidstate 200W poweramp and Behringer 412V









5. Engl 530 + KITTY HAWK 120 tube poweramp and ENGL 412






most photos are downloaded but are very alike.


----------



## rug (Jan 23, 2011)

1. Peavey Rage 158 - still in use today. I live in an apartment and have to be quiet...and my wife still says it's too loud. 

2. Fender M80 head, with custom 2x15 cab bought from my neighbor. I remember being pretty impressed when I was 17, but it got sold for...

3. Marshall JCM 900 2x12 combo - TUBES! That said, the distortion sucked balls, so I sold it for a proper half stack

4. ADA MP1 and A/B International Power Amp through a Mesa 4x12. This probably would have sounded a lot better if I had gotten a tube power amp, and not used a Metal Zone as my distortion. Yikes.

5. The MP1 fried, so I bought a Krank Krankenstein because I love Dime and my band plays 2 full Pantera sets in tribute to him every December. You guys will laugh, but it had my favorite clean tone...and leads sounded great too, but I didn't really like it for riffs.

6. Engl Powerball v2 - I really don't see myself selling this. I will definitely buy more amps, but this thing is too versatile to sell. 

Next on my list is either an Engl Invader, or my bassist's Orange Thunderverb 200...that thing fucking slays. And I have a very definite longing for it, since Dusty from BTBAM used it to record a few parts on Colors with it...and then sold it to my bassist. 

I gotta fucking figure out how to get him to sell it to me.


----------



## Hollowman (Jan 23, 2011)

Peavey Bandit 1x12+Arion Distortion 
Dean Markley 1x12+Arion Distrortion 
Marshall Mini Stack+ Arion Distortion 

The Half Stack era...

1985 Marshall JCM800 +Proco Turbo Rat+Rane EQ w/JCM800 4x12 cab
Randall RG150es/ Seymour Duncan 4x12 cab bought used 
Peavey Valveking w/ matching 4x12 cab
Crate Blue Voodoo w/ matching 4x12 cab bought used
Rocktron Velocity 150/Digitech GNX4 w/Hartke 4x12 cab
Peavey JSX + Digitech GNX 4 w/ Hartke GH412 cab

Sean


----------



## ntroulis (Jan 23, 2011)

First was a leem 30w

after fender frontmann 25w

then marshall avt 150h and avt 4x12

for now engl savage 120
engl 570 se preamp
engl 840 poweramp
engl 4x12 v30 pro 
but gas dont stop here...


----------



## Impaler (Mar 15, 2011)

1. Coxx 10 Watt Combo: Really crap, only one EQ Knob 
2. Peavey Rage 158 Combo: 15 Watt Transistor, really cheap but not so bad sounding..
3. Fender Frontman 212R: Oh, what a shitty Drive Sound but really loud..
4. Bugera 333 XL: Awesome clean sound but bad drive sounds
5. Randall RH 150 G3 Plus: Not that expensive but a really good sound for the price 
6. Peavey 6505: Awesome distortion but i need also a good clean sound
7. Engl Fireball: Nice clean, but shitty distortion sound (in my opinion)
Marshall TSL 100: I dont like the Marshall Distortion of the JCM 2000 Series...
8. Modded Marshall JCM 900: Great Amp with the mod by Frank Finkhäuser. Very brutal Distortion when boost it...
9. Peavey Triple XXX: Great Amp! Not expensive but awesome clean and metal sounds. I´m sad cause im selling it 
10. Engl Savage 120: i still have this amp. Very versaitle and powerful amp. Awesome Sounds in Channel 4 for Thrash an Death Metal 
11. Framus Cobra: I also still have this Amp.The best clean sound i ever heard from a High Gain amp! The Distortion with a booster in front ist absolutly brutal! I love the 2. channel with boost in front for fast riffing and the 3. channel with boost for heavey, chunky, brutal Metalcore Riffs. Awesome Amp!!


----------



## yingmin (Mar 15, 2011)

Crate GX20M

Marshall Valvestate VS100 + 1960A

Marshall AVT150 (gross) with 1960A

Marshall JMP1 with 8008 "Valvestate" (even though there wasn't a single tube in it) power amp, 1960A, later added a Randall 2x15 cab because that's the closest I've ever come to chasing after a particular artist's tone.

JMP1 started farting out on me, and since I couldn't afford another one at the time, I grabbed a B52 AT212 on the cheap

Sold the Marshall rack rig and traded the B52 and 1960 for a Marshall JVM205C, which is currently for sale on this forum.

Back to rack! JMP1 with 9200 dual monoblock 100W tube power amp, and I have a pair of these exact cabs being built for me right now:


----------



## ryan9896 (Mar 15, 2011)

1) fender combo amp 1x10 20w (not sure of model)

2) crate combo amp 2x12 120w (not sure of model)

3) marshall MG100FX w/ 4x12 MG cab

4) mesa dual rectifier w/ 4x12 mesa rectifier cab

5) randall rm100 w/ 4x12 mesa rectifier cab (kh modules, ultra, 1086, tweed, XTC)

6) randall RG75 G3 Plus 1x12 75w combo

7) randall KH120 head w/ line6 4x12 spider cab

8) Randall V2 w/ randall 4x12 XLTX cab


----------



## LacesOutTyler (Mar 16, 2011)

1.) First Act Practice Amp
2.) Cube 60 (still have and love it)
3.) Randall RX120RH 
4.) Mesa Dual Rectifier
5.) Engl Fireball 100


----------



## sentagoda (Mar 16, 2011)

Roland 10 watt shit amp. Blew it after a year.
Marshall G something 80 watts combo
Squier 15 watt amp
Marshall JCM 2000
ENGL Powerball
Mesa Dual Rec
ENGL Powerball
Peavey 6505


----------



## signalgrey (Mar 16, 2011)

JBL powered monitor - seriously
Marshall Solidstate 
Randall Colossus (fucking....horrible)
Fender '76 Quad Reverb (awesome)
Genz Benz El Diablo (very...very underrated amp)
Vox AC30 CC2X w/ Alnicos
DAR FBM100 (in a month)

this does not include the amps ive had during endorsement.
those would be

Orange Rockverb 100
Orange Thunderverb 200
Orange 30
Blackstar Series 1 200
Blackstar Artisan 30


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 16, 2011)

1. Fender Frontman 15
2. Crate DX212

*dark period where I only played my Toneport*

3. Vox Valvetronix XL 1x10
4. Line 6 Flextone III 1x12
5. Mesa Boogie F30 1x12 Combo w/ Thiele 1x12 extension
6. ENGL Fireball w/ Orange 2x12 Cab
7. Marhsall JCM2000 50 DSL w/ Orange 2x12
8. Peavey 6505+ combo
9. Axe-FX Ultra
10. DAR Tuzzia w/ Avatar 2x12
11. ??????


----------



## areyna21 (Mar 16, 2011)

1) Randall rg75

2) peavey xxx 1x12 60watt(bought it new on liquidation for 390 bucks should have never sold it)

3) Crate blue voodoo 60watt

4)Mesa triple rectifer 

5)Peavey 6505+

6) Peavey Jsx

7)engl straight 100

8)Mesa solo rectifier

9)Block letter 5150

10)Rivera knucklehead k100(best amp out of all these personally)


----------



## Rook (Mar 16, 2011)

Stagg shitty amp
Ashdown fallen angel 60 head (piece of shit)
Mesa Dual Rectifier
Peavey 6505+
Mesa Roadster


----------



## petereanima (Mar 16, 2011)

1st - shitty noname combo, with old Ibanez "Thrashmetal" pedal
2nd - H&K Attax 80 combo
3rd - Marshall Valvestate 8100 head
4th - Engl Savage 120 for a few weeks
5th - Mesa DR for a few weeks
6th - Marshall Valvestate 8100 again
7th - Diezel Herbert


----------



## Nimgoble (Mar 16, 2011)

Crate Practice amp
Marshall MG15FXMS Micro Stack
Fender Stage 112SE (still use this)
Mesa Boogie Triple Rectifier
Line 6 Spider II 2x12 (150 watt) (next out the door).


----------



## synrgy (Mar 16, 2011)

I've been poor more often than not. 

1. Crate 1x10 solid state practice amp
2. Radio shack 1x10 solid state practice amp
3. Smokey Amps unit in a box of Camel Lights.
4. Crate Excalibur GX2200H
5. Marshall JCM 900
6. Marshall AVT 150H
7. Guitar Rig 4 into JBL EON PA system

(coming soon) 8. Due to the way a current project is unfolding, I'm *this close* to buying a Vox AC15 combo.

*edit* technically, the JCM900 was short lived and the GX2200H came back into the picture until I got the AVT 150H, but no sense in listing the same amp twice, right?


----------



## Underworld (Mar 16, 2011)

1) Peavey Rage 158 (oh yes!)
2) Fender Princeton 65 (my punk/rock/blues years)
3) Crate 100 watts head + homemade cab (2X12, Eminence Governor speakers. I still have that cab, but with V30 now)
4) Laney Gh50L + homemade cab (oh man I loved that rig!)
5) Laney TT100h + Carvin Legacy cab
6) Laney TT100h + Laney TT cab
7) Laney Gh50L + Laney TT cab
8) Rolland GP-16 + VHT 2/50/2 + VHT Fatbottom
9) Mesa Triaxis + VHT 2/50/2 + VHT Fatbottom
10) VHT Pittbull 100CL + VHT Fatbottom (still had the previous rig)
11) Mesa Triaxis + 2:90 + ADA MP1 (3.666 mod) + VHT 2/50/2 + VHT Fatbottom (epic rig from hell)
12) Mesa Triaxis : 2:90 + Framus Dragon cab
13) Framus Cobra + dragon cab (actual rig)



Oh and I forgot... I had an Orange crush 15 for some time for home playing but now I only use a Line 6 Toneport


----------



## thefool (Mar 16, 2011)

1. Smokey amp
2. Fender Stage 100 head w/ GE412 cab
3. Fender Hot Rod Deluxe
4. Mesa Boogie Triple Rectifier w/ Mesa Rectifier 2x12
Now: Mesa Boogie Triple Rectifier w/ Orange PPC412 & Mesa Rectifier 2x12


----------



## NeubyWanKaneuby (Mar 16, 2011)

1. no name practice amp (traded for Fender)
2. Fender Roc Pro 700 (sold)
3. Carvin SX200 2x12 combo (sold, althought I miss it. It had really great clean tones)
4. Laney TFX3 1/2 stack (sold head, kept cab)
5. Line 6 Vetta I Head (sold)
6. Laney TT50H (still have, but use very little)
7. Line 6 Pod X3 (sold) + Rocktron Velocity 100
8. Digitech GSP1101 + Rocktron Velocity 100 (I'm pretty happy with this, for now)
9. Blackstar HT5 (good little practice amp)


----------



## beneharris (Mar 16, 2011)

1. crate glx2x12
2. randall rh150- i wish i kept this amp, it was a beast, especially for solid state
current-
3. 6505+ combo
4. JCA20h


----------



## Soubi7string (Mar 16, 2011)

Kustom quad 65dfx(great combo just needed a boost)
Peavey Xxl(still own)
Then a crate gh1200(sold it cause it was just a temp filler until the ibanez head)
Then an ibanez toneblaster x(now in my lead guitarists possession through a trade)


----------



## emperor_black (Mar 16, 2011)

- Marshall MGseries 
- Crate GLX series 30 watts
- Peavey XXX 40 watt combo
- Peavey Valveking combo
- 5150
- Boss GT-8 -> carvin TS100
- Distortion pedal -> carvin TS100
- Mesa Mark IV
- Bogner Uberschall
- AXE FX ULTRA 
- The END! 
-


----------



## Pedrojoca (Mar 16, 2011)

what a lovely thread 

1.Korg AX3G with Peavey KB2... the amp is a treat, 50w of controllable clean SS power  such a good start. The korg ax3g effects unit had some pretty usable tones eheh

2.Korg AX3G, this time with a Alto PA, again, i think i had a pretty god start 

3.Amplitube Metal

4.Engl Powerball II, finnaly an AMP


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 16, 2011)

Peavey Audition 110

Marshall JCM800

Mesa Mark III

Crate V33 (modded)

Lee Jackson XLA1000

Digitech GSP2101
-Carvin T100

Behringer V-Amp Pro
-Fryette 2/90/2


----------



## El Caco (Mar 17, 2011)

Macbook Pro Garageband
Line6 Pod X3 Live
Line6 Pod X3 Live > 115 100W PA
Engl E530 > 115 100W PA
Engl E530 > Randall 212
Engl E530 > Mesa 20/20 > Randall 212
GSP1101 >< Engl E530 > Mesa 20/20 > Randall 212
GSP1101 > Mesa 20/20 > Randall 212

About half way through that list I bought a Peavey Envoy which is what I am currently using as I am selling my whole rig and going back to an Engl E530.


----------



## victim5150 (Mar 17, 2011)

Gorilla practice amp
Peavey Bandit 65
Marshall JCM 800
Peavey 5150 
EVH 5150 III


----------



## cwhitey2 (Mar 17, 2011)

1) 15 Watt Silvertone 

2) Crate 2x12 combo (the thing is actually a beast, it wont blow up)

3) H&K Vortex (Backup now) with a Randall cab (Traded and LTD EC 200QM for the rig)

4) And i have been rocking my Spider Valve Mkii head with the Randall for over a year now

5) ??? Something boutique ???


----------



## EvolDerek (Mar 17, 2011)

my list has gotten long these past 2 years.

1. Peavey Max 15 watt - piece of shit
2. Crate - Gx60 combo - used it forever. piece of shit 
3. Digitech 2101 artist>crate greenback cab - terrible digital shit. I hated it
4. Krank Krankenstien > Krank 412 - Badass I love it to death. my main rig
5. Mesa Mark V > Mesa 412 oversized cab - liked it for a while, honeymoon wore off and I decided I needed something.........twangy 

6. Fender Twin Reverb - so far so good. got a couple wampler pedals coming (Paisley drive and Ego compressor), and a Aqua Puss delay. its sounds great, I love all headroom and it sounds good with all my guitars, unlike the Mark


----------



## Taylor2 (Mar 17, 2011)

Lets see if I can remember all of mine.

1 ) Fender Practice amp
2 ) Fender G-DEC
3 ) Fender Princeton Chorus
4 ) Marshall Valvestate 8100 
5 ) Peavey 6505+ (still own)
6 ) Mesa Triple Recto 3 Channel
7 ) Mesa Dual Recto 2 Channel
8 ) Marshall JCM2000
9 ) VHT/Fryette Sig:X
10 ) Laney VH100R
11 ) Peavey 5150
12 ) Mesa Mark 5
13 ) VHT/Fryette Pitbull CLX
14 ) Diezel VH4 (still own)
15 ) Fractal Axe-FX (still own)


I think that's all of them.

Cabs : 

1 ) Carvin 4x10
2 ) Mesa 4x12 Recto Slant (still own)
3 ) Orange 4x12 Straight
4 ) Orange 4x12 Slant
5 ) Mesa 4x12 Recto straight
6 ) Mesa 2x12 Recto (still own)


----------



## pearl_07 (Mar 18, 2011)

1.Alesis Spitfire 30
2.Vox AD50VT
3.Marshall Mode Four MF350
4.Mesa Std. Recto 4x12(still use)
5.Madison 4x12 with V30's(still use)
6.Peavey 50/50 Classic poweramp and an ADA MP1 3.666 Mod


----------



## EOT (Mar 19, 2011)

1- a Peavey 15w combo, traded for..
2- Crate gx-80 1x12 combo,still own- my main practice amp
3- Randall Warhead halfstack, returned the next day for..
4- Marshall JCM900 (model 4100) halfstack, still own- good for cleans or old school death metal type tones when pushed hard
5- Mesa Triple Rectifier, still own- a beast
6- Peavey 6505+, still own- nasty
7- Diezel Herbert, still own- a nasty beast
8- VHT Ultra Lead, still own- the surgeon

I also have an Eden CXC-400 2x12 bass amp, but I can't remember when I bought it.


----------



## StratoJazz (Mar 20, 2011)

1. Fender Mini Twin Pocket amp - these things are actually not that bad, sound good for what they are.
2. Fender FM 212r - This was the precursor to the Frontman 212r. It sounds ok but not good, has alot of noise issues.
3. Fender Superchamp XD -Awesome Amp, sounds great. 
4. Carvin x100b head/x412 cab - Great sounding clean amp head. Distortion channel is alright, i'd just say it's a different flavor than i'm used to.
(5). a new superchamp - i plan to use two at once so i don't have to lug around the carvin if i don't want to, and i want to experiment with stereo imaging.

I'm also looking at the new transatlantic for when i get rich.


----------



## Acatalepsy (Mar 20, 2011)

Roland cube 30
marshall Valvestate 50 watt (for about 2 weeks- awful amp lol)
laney lc15
randall v2
blackstar ht5
ENGL Savage SE (Still own)
ENGL Thunder (Still own)


----------



## BryanFTWL (Mar 20, 2011)

1) Peavey Ultra Plus
2) ADA MP-1 > Marshall 9005
3) Peavey XXX
4) FJA Modded Peavey Windsor
5) ENGL Fireball 100
6) Mesa Dual Rectifier 3ch
7) Peavey 6505+

Not counting practice amps.


----------



## Tones (Mar 20, 2011)

oh god.
1)Raven 60 watt amp. pathetic
2)Line spider II 75 watt combo
3)Randall RX120D
4)Crate blue voodoo
5)Peavey ultra plus (still own)


----------



## steve1 (Mar 20, 2011)

marshall practise amp
marshall mg100hdfx
Randall RH150g3 (bad buy from ebay) quickly replaced with...

Framus Cobra - now i am happy.


----------



## Auyard (Mar 20, 2011)

1. Ampeg Vh-140c
2. Peavey 6505 -> Avatar 4x12
3. ??? GAS says something new is coming soon


----------



## Universe74 (Mar 20, 2011)

1. Heathkit
2. Fender Princeton (w rockman x-100b)
3. Randall combo (SS)
4. Digitech 2101
5. 5150 head
6. MosValve mv-962 (w Tone Nav, Vamp)
7. Peavey Ultra + (w gsp1101)


----------



## Mordacain (Mar 20, 2011)

So many... hopefully I remember them all

Crate G15 (as I recall)
Marshall Mosfet Lead 100 w/ an old Randall 4x12
Gibson Falcon (as I recall) - small, old tube amp, sounded like dirty ass
Fender HotRod Deville 4x10 (nice cleans, kinda lame overdrive)
Roland GC408 (with matching 4x8 cabinet) surprisingly excellent amp which I dearly miss
Ibanez TB100
Crate Palamino V32 (favorite cleans ever and a wonderful Marshally crunch, miss this amp a lot)
Vox AD50VTXL (meh, my first modelling amp...not that its bad, just meh overall)
Blackstar HT5 Combo (love this amp, but I am satisfied with my current Blackstar amps)
Egnater Tweaker (lots of fun, miss this one a little bit and am eager to try the higher wattage ones)
Roland Cube 60 (meh, the last modelling amp)
Jet City JCA2112 (fantastic Crunch tones, makes me want to pickup the new JCA22 head)
Carvin X100B (suprsingly good, but gain is a bit too fizzy for me)
Blackstar HT20 Head (love it, beautiful cleans and drive)
Blackstar HT1 Combo (favorite practice amp and my current favorite amp period)


----------



## stupidspoge (Mar 20, 2011)

Crate 15 watt - really nice cleans actually, and a real spring reverb! Crappy shitty distortion though. I bought a Metal Zone pedal from a friend, and got a better distortion from it.

Peavey 5150 Head/EVM12L Thiele cab - 'Nuff said.


----------



## thraxil (Mar 20, 2011)

Started with a little Kustom 10W practice amp. Cheap but had insane gain. Wish I still had it. When that clearly wasn't working to jam with a drummer friend (duh!), I did some pet-sitting to earn money and got a Peavey Bandit 112. That went with me to college and lasted me a long time. At some point I picked up a DOD VGS50 multi-effects pedal to expand the Bandit's repertoire. When I transfered to a school in NYC and knew I'd be in tiny cramped dorm rooms and apartments for a while, I left the Bandit with a friend and just brought the VGS50, running it into a pair of Dell computer speakers. Eventually I got an apartment of my own and hauled my Bandit to the city. By then it was starting to have issues though (turn it on and it would be quiet for twenty minutes till it warmed up and then it would blast you). It lasted a couple more years until it wouldn't power up at all and I scrapped it. I went back to the VGS50, running into my nice stereo system for a while. When I got back into playing a bit more, I upgraded to a POD X3 Live, still running into my computer and the stereo. Then my roommate and I started jamming a lot more so I picked up a cheapo Crate 12" solid-state combo and a Behringer 8" practice amp. Then I got a decent guitar and could hear how lousy those amps really were, so my amp GAS really started. Currently, I have a rack system with an ADA MP1, a Digitech 2120, a Sunn graphic equalizer and a Peavey Classic 50/50 tube power amp running into Orange 1x12 and EarCandy 2x8 cabinets. I also still use the X3 Live a lot, but running it into some studio monitors. The cheap Crate and Behringer amps are kicking around but they mostly get used for my noise loop experiments where I'm never sure if a crazy volume spike might come along and destroy the amp.


----------



## pathos45 (Mar 20, 2011)

1.Kustom dfx35 
2.Peavey 6505+ and 6505 cab
3.VHT Pitbull cl100 and 2 6505 cabs with emeince texas heats and swamp thangs sold it for the mark v
4.Mesa Mark V with the 6505 cabs had to sell to pay bills and such 
5.Line 6 podx3 pro into crate v50 for power amp into the 6505 cabs
6.Peavey 5150 block with the 6505 cabs i loved the 5150 just needed a clean channel so i sold it for a JSX
7.Peavey JSX probally one of the better amps i have played still regret selling my vht though and my mark v but for now the jsx does what i need it to. Also gonna be building some cabs that mimic orange 4x12s just with some diffrences and such.


----------



## scottro202 (Mar 20, 2011)

1) Cheap Epiphone amp (came with my guit)
2) Line 6 Spider 3
3) MusicMan 210-HD
4) Fender Vibro Champ
5) Peavey Valveking 112


----------



## nosgulstic (Mar 21, 2011)

1. Peavey 5150II
2. Peavey 5150
3. VHT Deliverance
4. VHT 50CL
5. Peavey 5150II
6. Mesa Triple Rectifier


----------



## JP Universe (Mar 22, 2011)

Peavey Rage 158 amp (good first amp)
Peavey Bandit into 4x12 Wasp Cab (Cool upgrade)
Mesa Mark 3 Blue Stripe (awesome amp, lacked versatility)
Engl Screamer (Awesome hard rock amp but not full mojo)
Mesa Sinlg e Rectifier (Mojo, awesome tones but want AxeFX now)

Future = AxeFX then hopefully------------


----------



## MastrXploder (Mar 22, 2011)

Cabs: 
Marshal mg (lolz)
Custom Lopo with v30 and gt12-75 x pattern
Bogner 412 (awesome)
Randall Xl 412
Vader 412

Amps:
Fender 2x12 Combo
Marshall mg100
Line 6 HD147
Engl Fireball 60
Engl Fireball 100 (Favorite)
Engl Powerball v1
Engl Invader 100
Randall T2
Peavey 6505+


----------



## CD1221 (Mar 22, 2011)

1989-ish: no-name 15W practice amp

1994-ish: no name 50W piece of crap

1996-ish: marshall valvestate 8240



yeah, I am a tone whore.


----------



## Curt (Mar 22, 2011)

I've had a plethora of shitty amps only a couple good ones..


The List:

1)Peavey Rage 158
2)Peavey Bandit(before I realized greater wattage =/= greater tone) used this the longest of all the amps i've had.
3)Microcube(bit the dust)
4)Marshall MG 100 combo

5)not an amp... but I had a Line 6 POD X3 Live running into a Rocktron Poweramp and into a Behringer 4x12.

6)Vox Valvetronix XL-50 Watt 2x12 combo. I had sold my poweramp and cab to help pay a hostpital bill but I had a few gigs coming up so I traded the POD for this. Bad move, miss the pod... Still have this amp for late night jamming.

7)Peavey Vypyr 15. had it for a year, had some family visiting and my cousins youngest child tripped over the power cord and spilled soda in the back of the amp. so it no longer works. it's a shame. the vypyr's are GREAT little practice amps.

8)Mesa Mark V into Orange 2x12
9)Peavey 6505+ into mesa 2x12(traded the MkV+Orange2x12 for this)

Sold the 6505+ and am selling the 2x12 to my local guitar store on consignment as I wanted a more versatile head and I wanted a 4x12.

which leads to...

10)Blackstar HT-100 head(soon to come) into a still to be determined 4x12. 


I really dig the versatility of my friends HT-60 combo but the speaker blackstar puts in their HT combos/cab kinda sucks, so i'm looking around for a low priced cab that is durable and sounds nice. May buy a used Mesa 4x12...

I'll probably pick up a Blackstar Series One 100 sometime in the not so near future as i've heard great things about it, and IME Blackstar makes great amps..


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 22, 2011)

1. Vox ad15vt
2. Pod xt
3. Dual Rectifier

Yes, I'm patient.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 22, 2011)

Ibanez 10 watt practise amp

Line 6 Spider II 75 watt

Line 6 Spider II 150 watt head with a Crate undersized 4x12.

Randall RM100 with aforementioned Crate cabinet (not the cabinet was borrowed, I would never make the mistake of buying that specific cabinet, the friend I borrowed it off spent two years trying to sell it).

Randall RM100 with Rivera Knucklehead 4x12A.


----------



## MesaENGR412 (Mar 22, 2011)

BBC Top Gear is my favorite show....period. Anyway, on to the amps!

1) Kustom KLA20 20-watt practice amp (still own!)
2) Marshall Valvestate 2000 AVT275 stereo Combo - Sold shortly after getting:
3) 2005 Mesa Triple Rectifier (Custom ordered with Black Diamond plate/Chrome Chassis) and Rectifier Standard Straight front/Angled Baffle 4x12 - bought new - sold to fund 5 & 6
Added second Rectifier Standard Straight Front/Angled Baffle 4x12 - bought used - sold to fund 5 & 6
4) 2002 Peavey 5150 II ( bought used in 2009 - sold to other guitarist to fund 5 & 6, who sold it for a Mesa DR, now owned by a guitarist for Thick As Blood)
5 & 6) 2010 Multi-Watt Mesa Dual Rectifiers (x2) in Custom Hot White Bronco, Black Diamond Plate, chrome knobs, purple jewels. One 6L6, one EL-34. Matching Hot White Bronco Mesa Rectifier Standard 4x12's (x2) with Black Jute Grills, and Celestion V30/C90's in "x" patterns - couldn't be happier with these

-AJH


----------



## asher (Mar 22, 2011)

Fender Frontman 15W. Everyone's little starter amp. Bought a Boss MD-2 distortion, which I still have for it - I do rather like the basis of the tone it puts out. Passed on to a friend when she started playing and I got a..

Marshall MG30DFX. Probably shouldn't have bothered, really, the high gain settings really have no punch or body and don't respond well to the pedal, so I'm back to using the clean setting with the pedal in front.

So I'm looking for something better now. My friend found a Mesa Mark III SimulClass combo with some cosmetic wear on evilBay for $899 which I'm considering now, though it seriously outclasses my skills (I'm space restricted at school, and I have absolutely no use for a larger setup). Is that a good price?


----------



## fallenz3ro (Mar 23, 2011)

1. BC Rich 10 Watt Practice Amp
2. Randall RG75
3. Peavey 5150
4. Peavey JSX
5. Peavey 6505+
6. VHT Pittbull 50/CL
7. ENGL Powerball
8. Mesa Mark IV
9. VHT Pittbull 100/CL
10. Framus Cobra
11. and 12. FJA Modded 5150 II and Peavey Valveking
13. VHT Pittbull 50/CL Again
14. Soldano Avenger
15. VHT Pittbull UL
16. AxeFX -> VHT 2902


----------



## Mettle209 (Mar 23, 2011)

My amp history: 

(1) Of course, like most noobs, I started with a SS amp. Sadly at the time, I thought Marshall SS amps were the best so I bought a Marshall MG250DFX 2x12 Combo and boy was that a big disappointment. 

(2) Left SS amps and never looked back. First tube amp purchase was a RI 65 Fender Twin Reverb and fell in love with the clean. Just recently sold it. 

(3) Somehow, I got the crazy idea to just sitck with combo amps due to size and portability so I bought a Mesa Rect-o-Verb Series 2 1x12 Combo amp. Shortly after, I bought a Mesa Roadster 2x12 Combo amplifier and that thing was heavier than anything I have ever had. The whole size and portability advantage of having a combo amplifer went out the door after the Roadster purchase. I just sold both these amps recently too. 

(4) At this time, I decided to go with the head and 2x12 cabinet route so I purchased a Mesa Dual Rectifier Series 2 Head with a Mesa 2x12 Rectifier cabinet and never went back to combos. 

(5) That progression eventually lead me to where I am now with six amp heads (Mesa Dual rectifier, 2 x Mesa Mark IV B one Long and one short, Mesa Tremoverb early version, Peavey 6505+, and a Marshall JCM 800 2205. For cabinets, I have (2) 2x12 Mesa Rectifer Cabinets and (1) 4x12 Oversized Recitifer Cabinet. 

(6) The few amps that I would like to have in the near future are (1) Bogner Uberschall, (2) Diezel VH4, (3) Peavey 5150 Block Letters, (4) Mesa Mark IV Version A, and (5) ENGL Savage. An Axe-FX would also be nice too. 

My advice is whatever amp you come across, don't babysit it too long if you are not happy with it. Just sell or trade it and move on to find that tone you want.


----------



## Mettle209 (Mar 23, 2011)

> So I'm looking for something better now. My friend found a Mesa Mark III SimulClass combo with some cosmetic wear on evilBay for $899 which I'm considering now, though it seriously outclasses my skills (I'm space restricted at school, and I have absolutely no use for a larger setup). Is that a good price?


 
Red Stripe? Blue Stripe? You might want to check this link out: 

Mark III Stripe/Dot History



> 2010 Multi-Watt Mesa Dual Rectifiers (x2) in Custom Hot White Bronco, Black Diamond Plate, chrome knobs, purple jewels. One 6L6, one EL-34. Matching Hot White Bronco Mesa Rectifier Standard 4x12's (x2) with Black Jute Grills, and Celestion V30/C90's in "x" patterns - couldn't be happier with these


 
How do you like those new Mutli-Watt Mesa DRs? How do they compare to the older DRs?



> 9)Peavey 6505+ into mesa 2x12(traded the MkV+Orange2x12 for this)


 
Really? You traded a Mesa Mark V Head + Orange 2x12 for a Peavey 6505+ amd Mesa 2x12? I would trade you in a heart beat.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm not going to list all of the various tiny practice amps I've had lying around for a long time, so here we go with just my main amps

I bought this one from Sam Goody 





and then this that a friend gave me




and then I sold that and traded my Agile Oceanburst 8 string for this




and this cab




then not too long after that I bought this head




and then I bought this cab




and then I bought this head




and shortly after I got this cabinet to go with it




^That's a 2x15

I sold the B52 head a while ago, and I sold the B52 cab last week, and the same day I traded/sold the Crate head.
And pretty soon, I'll be getting in the mail, one of these bad s.o.b.s


----------



## asher (Mar 23, 2011)

Mettle209 said:


> Red Stripe? Blue Stripe? You might want to check this link out:
> 
> Mark III Stripe/Dot History




I can't quite tell. And since I can't grab the image URL from the eBay pictures, have the auction link, what the hell: Mesa Boogie Mark III SimulClass Combo | eBay

It's labelled as a SimulClass which would make it a #5/green but that mark sure looks black to me, if that's the mark I'm supposed to be looking for.

EDIT: Ah, damn that's a small mark. Looks like a black dot, which'd make iat a #1.


----------



## jcgss77 (Mar 23, 2011)

1) 10 watt no-name that came with my equally junk BC Rich Bronze Mockingbird-good learning experience though

2) Crate 15 watt with no distortion(I think) + a Boss DS-1 and I thought I was playing metal... but I really dig Crate clean tone

3) Marshall MG15-CD

4) Behringer 15 watt-my worst amp and I still have it-This one is getting a new preamp-has the worst digital pre I have ever heard

5) Ibanez TB100H+A412C-Wish I never sold this-it did not suffer the high gain noise lots of these amps have

6) Crate G40-C-Still trying to get this to work right-a most awesome Chorus amp

7) Kustom K250-B-by far the MOST crystal clear amp I have ever played-bought it for $10 at a thrift shop and proceeded to fry it within a week-now in pieces until I find the proper blown parts...

8) Ibanez TB100H+S412C-not the same Ibby I had before-this one suffers from the typical tone blaster gain noise 

Never owned a tube amp...but played a few and found them...uninspiring... only played Fenders and Line 6's(I know, they are not really tube amps)


----------



## Mettle209 (Mar 23, 2011)

> EDIT: Ah, damn that's a small mark. Looks like a black dot, which'd make iat a #1.


 
Yeah, looks that way to me too.


----------



## Curt (Apr 5, 2011)

Mettle209 said:


> Really? You traded a Mesa Mark V Head + Orange 2x12 for a Peavey 6505+ amd Mesa 2x12? I would trade you in a heart beat.



Sorry, just seen this post. lol

my reply is yes, really.

But, only because it was to the other guitarist in my band. I liked the Mark V, but I sucked at dialing in a good HEAVY tone.. I still get to play it a lot, actually.. and I was into the 6505 tone more at the time. lol so it really wasn't a big deal. Just played through it the other day, actually. 

The plus of that deal is, I would kick myself in the nuts if I traded it off to someone I barely or never even talk to/ jam with. and because it's still right here like 6 blocks away from me, I can play it any day of the week, if I want. haha

Kind of looking into getting an amp I think will finally end my gear swapping thing i've been going on anyway... that amp being: the ENGL Invader, seems like the tone i've been looking for.


----------



## maliciousteve (Apr 5, 2011)

1. Watson 15 watt combo. Sold it to a friend and then he lost it,lol

2. Marshall AVT50 and valvestate cab

3. JCM900 2100 head

4. ADA MP-1 and Peavey Classic Poweramp

5. Laney VH100R 

6. Engl Powerball

7. Laney VC50. Big mistake

8. Randall T2 w/ George Lynch Cab

9. Marshall JVM4100 w/ GL cab then a Martamp 2 x 12

10. Jet City JRC2112

I didn't realise till now just how much I've gone through 


I ended up with a Jet City combo because I'm not in a band and I don't need a big 100 watt head, just something to use at home and the occasional jam (it still keeps up with a loud drummer).


----------



## Ketzer (Apr 5, 2011)

Started on bass.

1. Crate BX-15. Gave to a friend

2. Behringer bass combo, forget what it was. Traded it away.

3. Rogue RG120S. Not a bad amp for $150, was loud as all hell, I used a Rocktron Metal Planet in front of it.  Sold it.

4. Peavey Supreme with matching cab. Traded it for my first tube amp.

5. Crate Vintage Club 30. Traded it for...

6. Peavey Triumph 60 (Modded it, still own it.)

7. Peavey 5150II, got my Peavey MS412 cab a little bit afterwards. Traded the head for...

8. Madison Divinity II. Sold it.

9. Marshall VS8100. Sold it.

10. Peavey Classic 30. Sold it.

11. Engl E530.

12. Blackstar HT-5 recieved in a trade. traded it for a...

13. Pod Pro + also some other stuff.

14. ENGL E530. + Randall RMM-2-250 power amp.

Sold the Randall power amp when I bought...

15. Mesa 50/50 Stereo

(Here, I bought a second Triumph 60, A/B'd them, and then sold the one I'd just bought, my modded one was better )

Traded the Engl pretty recently for a...

16. Modded Soldano SP-77 Preamp. Still own this.

Traded the Mesa 50/50 recently for a...

17. Mesa Simul-Class 295.

I currently run the Soldano pre and the mesa power through the cab I got back when I got my 5150 (412MS w/ Celestion G12K-85s)

I keep the triumph in my computer room for jamming on when I'm waiting for a starcraft game to load or watching a TV show.

I've also got a (18.) Sunn SB160 and a (19.) Peavey Data Bass 400 for bass jam times.



...That's a lot of crap.


----------



## Ketzer (Apr 5, 2011)

Started on bass.

1. Crate BX-15. Gave to a friend

2. Behringer bass combo, forget what it was. Traded it away.

3. Rogue RG120S. Not a bad amp for $150, was loud as all hell, I used a Rocktron Metal Planet in front of it.  Sold it.

4. Peavey Supreme with matching cab. Traded it for my first tube amp.

5. Crate Vintage Club 30. Traded it for...

6. Peavey Triumph 60 (Modded it, still own it.)

7. Peavey 5150II, got my Peavey MS412 cab a little bit afterwards. Traded the head for...

8. Madison Divinity II. Sold it.

9. Marshall VS8100. Sold it.

10. Peavey Classic 30. Sold it.

11. Engl E530.

12. Blackstar HT-5 recieved in a trade. traded it for a...

13. Pod Pro + also some other stuff.

14. ENGL E530. + Randall RMM-2-250 power amp.

Sold the Randall power amp when I bought...

15. Mesa 50/50 Stereo

(Here, I bought a second Triumph 60, A/B'd them, and then sold the one I'd just bought, my modded one was better )

Traded the Engl pretty recently for a...

16. Modded Soldano SP-77 Preamp. Still own this.

Traded the Mesa 50/50 recently for a...

17. Mesa Simul-Class 295.

I currently run the Soldano pre and the mesa power through the cab I got back when I got my 5150 (412MS w/ Celestion G12K-85s)

I keep the triumph in my computer room for jamming on when I'm waiting for a starcraft game to load or watching a TV show.

I've also got a (18.) Sunn SB160 and a (19.) Peavey Data Bass 400 for bass jam times.



...That's a lot of crap.


----------



## Zeff (Jun 4, 2011)

1. Small 30 watt Crate solid state practice amp

2. Carvin SX100 212 combo amp

3. Legend rock n roll 50 combo (still own)

4. Carvin MTS 100 

5. Carvin SX200 

6. Peavey 5150 II (stolen)

7. Krank Krankenstein

8. Engl Invader 100

9. FJA modded 6505 (trying to sell)

10. Carvin V3 (still own)


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 4, 2011)

1) Fender starter kit practice amp

2) no amp, a gnx3k through my bass amp (fender BXR, I gave the starter amp to a friend with the strat)

3) Mesa Mark V. Haven't needed anything else since.


----------



## mayx (Jun 4, 2011)

1. Marshall MG 15 with a Zoom 707 II, got really good tones out of it! i still use when i'm home!
2. Randall RH200 G2 the old silverface version, i hate myself for letting this one go, i used it for 3 years, such a great amp!
3. Engl Invader 100, bought it when it came out in june 2007, worked my ass off the summer before to get this amp, but it was so worth it, best amp i've ever played!
4. Sponge Bob battery amp with Sponge Bob Guitar, it was a birthday present from my friends
5. 1977 Fender Bassman 50 with a 2x15 cab, that's the best clean sound ever, with the 2x15 cab you get a really good 3D sound, i hate this amp on a 4x12 totally ruins the overtones, the amazing bass range and the 3D image of it! it's such a beautiful clean tone!
6. Pocket POD, just for silent practicing
7. Axe Fx 2, on the way


----------



## BabUShka (Jun 5, 2011)

1. Marshall MG15. Still have this amp at my appartment.. Sounds like crap.. I use a POD XT into the Line in, sounds pretty smooth actually.. 

2. ENGL Fireball: with H&K 412 V30.. My first tube amp, had it for 2 years before I sold it. Sick barstard amp, but a bit too one-trick-pony and i also found other things that I didnt like about it over the years.. Like the harshness, scooped mids ++ Still, it sounds brutal at its own. Guitar > amp > cab

3. Marshall JVM head + Framus 212 V30. Amazingly versatile and brutal sounding amp.. Something inbetween Mesa and JCM800, love it.. Use it with a TS9 for ekstra spicy sound. 

4. I am building myself a 15-18w 6V6 tube amp from MadAmp with american brownface voicing, trebleboost, bassboost, fatboost, f.x-loop +++ all in one amp.. Hope to wire it as soon as possible. I've soldered the preamp and poweramp, but the shitty work remains.. Lots of cables... 

5. Had a lot of multi FX from Korg, Line6 and more..


----------



## StickTight (Jun 5, 2011)

behringer 10 watt practice amp>Line 6 Spider 3 75 Watt combo> Ibanez TBX half stack> Marshall JCM2000 TSL100> Mesa Boogie Dual Rectifier(3 channel)> Marshall JCM800 2203 reissue> JCM900> Mesa Boogie Single Rectifier> Orange Rockerverb 50 MKI> Mesa Boogie Dual Rectifier(2 Channel)


----------



## sage (Jun 5, 2011)

1. Marca Chancho (Chilean slang for Brand X, the amp was bought in Santiago) 100W solid state combo, 1x12. Speaker crapped out within a month. I took the guts out, built a little case for the head and attached it to whatever speakers I had available. When I moved back to Canada, I didn't even change to power transformer, just cut off the plug, put a 110v plug on it, and kept on rocking. 

2. Peavey Backstage Chorus 208. Great little amp. Lots of volume, lots of snarl. I wanted a Stereo Chorus 2x12, but this was the one I could afford. 

3. Music Man hybrid head. 12AX7 preamps, solid state power. I built a square 2x12, like the old Marshall ones. Kinda cool, loud enough for the band at the time, but the Peavey sounded better. Why did I get rid of the Peavey for this thing? It looked legit. 

4. Roland JC120. Great amp that takes pedals really well and you could carry it on the bus. If necessary.

5. Some crappy Ampeg solid state head plugged into the rehearsal space's cab. Why did I get rid of the JC120 for this piece of crap? Hell if I know.

6. Marshall JCM2000 DSL 100 with 1960A cab. Serious upgrade, but I never loved it. Put in KT88s, that helped quite a bit. Had it for 7 years, then I started tuning down and it started farting. 

7. Line 6 Spider II HD with 1960A cab. Serious downgrade, but it handled the lows a lot better than the Marshall and was a great stop-gap while I found something I liked for downtuned guitars.

8. Peavey JSX head, Krankenstein cab. Learned a few things, such as: your cab is super important when it comes to reproducing bass, KT77s are almost as good as KT88s, and I sure missed that Peavey sound that I had always loved as a kid. Still use this as my metal rig.

9. Fender Champion 600. I thought I was lowball bidding on a cool looking 15 watt Champ. Instead I was highball bidding on a 5 watt piece of crap. Still use this as my home practice amp (when I can be arsed to plug it in). It sounds terrible. 

10. Genz Benz Black Pearl 30 1x12 combo. Wanted to be in a post-rock band. Figured this amp would be more suited to that style than the JSX, cheaper than a Matchless DC-30, more reliable than a Vox AC-30, and less, well, shitty than a Bugera BC-30. I think I was right on all counts. I love this little amp. It does everything I wanted it to do. Takes pedals well. Cranks in 15 and 30 watt mode. Un-cranks in 7 watt mode. Sounds really pure.


----------



## Shabadoo (Jun 5, 2011)

1) Roland cube 15x

then went on to purchase

2) Krank Rev Jr. standard

At this point I decided I also need somethnig for quite practice so I picked up a

3) POD X3

While still owning the Krank I found something I couldn't pass up

4) Splawn Quickrod

After the honeymoon was over with the Quickrod I traded it for a 

5)Randall RM100

Realizing that to make it the amp I wanted it to be I would've need to drop at least $600 on custom modules I traded it for a Marshall 1936 Vintage cab and a kilpatrick choralush. In addition I also sold my Krank which funded the purchase of

6) Krank Rev Jr. Pro

Still owning the Krank I traded in what was the majority of my pedal board for a.

7) Line 6 POD HD300


----------



## h1mera (Jul 28, 2011)

1. Fender Frontman 15W - my first ever practice combo amp. Sold!

2. Line 6 Spider 112 50W - digital combo which I ended up with pretty quick. Sold!

3. *Kustom 12 Gauge Combo* - my home practice combo amp. Still own this.

4. B-52 AT-100 - first tube amp that I own. Great Mesa Boogie Rectifier style tones. I'm selling it.

5. *ENGL Fireball 60W* - my ultimate amp that I'll probably stick to for many-many years! Greatest tone I've ever had.

Will definitely add Peavey 6505 or at least Bugera 6260/6262 to my collection someday in the future...


----------



## blackrobedone (Jul 28, 2011)

1.Fender Princeton 1x10 - traded it for a Metal Zone pedal!

2. Peavey 1x12 - was it the Scorpion or was that just the name of the speakers? Damned thing was loud.

3. Marshall Valvestate 8100 - Running it with a Jackson Fusion Professional and an EQ pedal. Tone to the bone. No noise gate to steal away from the tone either.

(Note: 3 amps and still no tuner!)

4. Peavey 5150 II - Tone heaven. Owned it for 5 years, but only because it broke down 3 times. It was not nearly as good in the bedroom as it was when I got to crank it, which was rather infrequently, as I lived in a dorm room at York University, Toronto.

At about this point in the timeline I started playing in a real band. I also bought a tuner and a metronome, most likely out of a bandmate's kindly recommendation.

5. Marshall JCM 800 - I've owned about 4 of these. They popped up in pawn shops all the time a few years back.

6. Mesa Boogie Triple Rectifier.

7. I went back to a JCM 800 because I could sell the Triple Rec for $1200 and then buy another 800 for $600. Times have changed a little.

(I've decided on a new ratings system that is more accurate than your usual 1-10 scale, or stars systems: The amp is rated based on how long you actually owned it. Yes, how long you could tolerate the craptastic tone that it delivered.)

8. VHT Ultralead Pittbull - the most disappointing purchase I ever made. Owned it for 2 years only because I had invested $3000 into it and the matching cab and I thought surely it had to sound good to other people even if it was pulling up the rear in the human centipede of tone, to my ears.

9. Soldano Avenger (3 years)

10. VHT Sig X (2 weeks)

11. Rivera Knucklehead (2 months)

12. ENGL SE preamp (3 months - nice tone, just not into the rack setup)

13. Rocktron Prophecy 2 Preamp (1 month - only because it was so hard to get rid of. A true POS)

14. Rivera Knucklehead 2 (3 months)

15. Orange Rockerverb 100 (6 months)

16. Marshall JCM 900 SLX (6 months)

17. Krank Revolution (1 month)

18. Krank Krankenstein + (6 months)

19. Marshall Kerry King JCM 800 (2 months)

20. Peavey 6505+ (owned it a week)

21. Peavey Ultra 120 (a week)

22. ENGL Blackmore (1 year)

23. Fryette Pittbull CL 50 (3 years and counting - awesome amp!)

24. Diamond Nitrox (2 months and counting)

25. Mesa Triple Rectifier with Voodoo Mod (2 years and counting)

So that's mostly chronological but I forgot these:

26. Marshall JVM 100 watt (2 months - but also very hard to sell for what I had in it)

27. ENGL Fireball 60 (1 month - big letdown here)

What a long, strange trip it's been. I was in 3 bands and I was trying to have a different guitar/amp setup for each one. One blasting death metal, one thrash, one neo-classical black metal. I don't feel like I wasted one minute of that time on this forum and harmony central, or in the rehearsal room swapping 12ax7s, or swapping pickups and screwing up the finish on my guitars with my soldering iron. So I just want to say to the members of the forum - without whom I wouldn't have bought half of these amps - thanks for the memories.


----------



## tvboy123 (Jul 28, 2011)

Marshall MG30DFX

Orange Tiny Terror and Orange 4x12

Engl Savage 120 and Orange 4x12

Axe Fx II - picking it up in under a week


----------



## thedarkoceans (Jul 28, 2011)

1)-Crappy stinger combo,dont know the amoutn of watts,but a fart is louder.
2)-Ashdown Mag Evo 2 4x10 combo 300 fucking watts,i like it,but now i understood it isnt very metal.

AND! i'm saving for an Ampeg pro 7 1000 watts head.then i'll buy a cab,dont know what.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jul 28, 2011)

1) 15 Watt Silvertone 

2) Crate 2x12 combo (the thing is actually a beast, it wont blow up)

3) H&K Vortex (Backup now) with a Randall cab (Traded and LTD EC 200QM for the rig)

4) And i have been rocking my Spider Valve Mkii head with the Randall for over a year now

5) Previously ???... now im rocking a Peavey 3120 through a Basson cab


----------



## Koop (Jul 28, 2011)

Let's see...

1. A crappy little 10 watt ibanez practice amp I got in a beginner package with a Squier. Sounded absolutely awful. 

2. Line 6 Spider 15 watt. I remember my other friend who payed guitar got this amp before me. I was so jealous because of all the cool sounding effects and "awesome" (not) insane channel. So I got one too.

3. Line 6 Spider 30 watt. Basically my friend got this one too because the speaker was celestion branded. We were so clueless about gear. I remember him saying "eddie van halen uses celestion, so it must sound good". So i bought that and had it for a long time. Didn't sound much different to me 

4. Mesa Single Rectifier with Recto 2x12. This was a good amp, but felt like it was missing something. I remember this amp being very sensitive to tube changes. I replaced the stock 6L6's with EL34's and it sounded like a totally different amp. I ended up selling it because it didn't inspire me to play anymore 

5. Mesa Roadster with Port City 212. This is my current rig and it sounds AMAZING. The Roadster has cured my GAS for other amps. The Port City cab also sounds amazing. It shits on the mesa 2x12 in everyway. The Mesa sounds like a toy compared to the Port City.

Good to see I'm not as bad as some people LOL


----------



## Milo (Jul 28, 2011)

1) 10 watt fender amp I got with my squier

2) Fender GDEC - great fun, never really played around with it enough

3) Vox VT50 - best solid state ive played. it did have an AX7 but it sounded really good considering. wish I didnt sell it for bedroom use.

4) peavey xxx - eh was okay, to much fizz

5) Hughes and Kettner Triamp Mk2 (current) - this thing blows my shit every time.


----------



## cardinal (Jul 28, 2011)

1) Fender starter amp

2) Peavey Transtube Special (not a terrible amp)

3) Mesa DC3. Pretty rocking amp IMHO. 

4) Johnson Millennium. Cool modeler for the time. Went back to the DC3 though. 

5) Diezel VH4. Think I'm done now.


----------



## Aevolve (Jul 28, 2011)

1. Fender FM25DSP Honestly not too bad, good clean tones, especially for a budget amp. Dealt with this for 2 or 3 years, eventually got a distortion pedal that made it semi-passable for bedroom wankery.

2. Line 6 Spider III 75-watt combo ...I know what you're thinking. And I knew what I was getting into when I bought it. But it was like $100 and I needed the extra volume that my Fender couldn't provide. I run a Tubescreamer + Hardwire Metal Distortion TL-2 through the clean channel and it really isn't as bad as people say, although I wouldn't call it good either.

Just purchased an Orange PPC410 cab for my future rack-mounted rig

Sadly I still have the spider until I can save up enough for the ENGL e530 -> Mesa poweramp set-up that I'm working towards.
But I'm 17 so..


----------



## AvantGuardian (Jul 28, 2011)

1) DOD Grind I.T. (sucks, but I still have it for some reason)
2) Fender Hot Rod Deluxe (good amp, sold it though because I was a stupid kid)
3) Crate Blue Voodoo (sucked but was freaking loud, eventually discovered it sucked and sold it)
4) Hughes & Kettner Edition Tube combo (cool amp, still have it)
5) Epi Valve Jr (cool amp, still have it)
6) Mesa Dual Rec Tremoverb combo (cool amp, still have it)
7) Fender GDEC 3 (good features for a practice amp, tone kinda sucks, still have it)
8) Mesa DC-5 (great amp, currently use it live)


----------



## Ghost40 (Jul 30, 2011)

1. Crate 112 combo - first amp

2. Crate 212 120 watt

3. Marshall MG (first stack! What was I thinking)

4. Marshall JCM 800

5. Mesa Dual Rectifier 

6. Bugera 333 (still own and love the sound)

7. Blackstar HT100 

8. Engl e530 (current setup)


----------



## chronocide (Jul 30, 2011)

A solid state Fender I forget the name of. Stage-something maybe? The old one with the wee red knobs.

Laney LC-II - Was alright, really I got sold a load of spiel from the guy in a shop and was young and daft. Good amp but wasn't really what I needed personally.

Mesa Triple Recto - A mistake. Never did what I wanted it to, after a few years of mods, and tons of trial and effort to try and get it to sound how I wanted a realised I just shouldn't have bought it in the first place.

Peavey 6505+ - sold the recto, bought this through a mate that's a Peavey rep and came out £800 up. Magic. Not big nor clever amp but sounds like kicking folk in the face. Job done.

I used to own a couple cabs, can't be assed taking them to shows so sold them and use whatever's there.


----------



## robotsatemygma (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh this should be fun lol


Ummmm


-Crate CR something or another (borrowed from a friend for a long time) on top of a small box Crate 4x12.
-Peavey Standard from the 80's I picked up for $25. 
-Marshall Valvestate 8100 (still one of my favorites and busted the studio cherry with)
-Line 6 Pd 2.0 w/ QSC Power Amp (Crate 4x12 and Peavey Big Box 4x12)
-Marshall AVT 50H
-B52 something or another for 2 weeks
-Engl Thunder
-Bugera 6262
-Orange Dual Terror
And various Crate, Fender, Harmony, and Gorilla 10-15w practice amps through out the years. Currently on a Peavey Rage 158. 

My bass amp history is much more simple. 

Above mentioned Crate CR something or another
Peavey Combo 115
Acoustic B200


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 30, 2011)

This is going to be long an illustrious...

1. Fender Squier 15 watt amp. "Sounds like Iron Maiden!" - oh how naive I was! I was right though, the tone from this thing totally sucked, so it could have easily been used to record Iron Maiden albums 

2. Fender Deluxe 90 watt DSP - needed something louder to compete with my brothers bass amps, the 15 watt Squier simply disappeared when playing along with him. Has good cleans for a SS amp and the built in effects are not bad for the amps age, the design is probably 11 or 12 years old now. The "overdrive" channel sucks and the "distortion" channel is even worse.

3. Line 6 PodXt - wanted something to get a half decent metal tone. This did the job, and has done now for nearly 7 years. I never downloaded the metal pack either, I've always just used the Recto model with a slight mid boost.

So thats it, for nearly 9 years of playing guitar (although that does cover a significant gap where I barely played at all), 1 real amp and a PodXt. I'm desperately sick of SS amps now and I want a tube amp. In a couple of hours time I could be the owner of a Marshall 2x12 JCM 2000 Triple Super Lead combo. It will be my first ever tube amp!


----------



## Mehnike (Jul 30, 2011)

Yamaha 10 watter
 Randall rx75d 1x12 combo
 Engl Savage 120 (favorite so far maybe because it was my first real tube amp. After selling both the engl and Axefx, I still remember having the largest pant shitting effect with my engl.)
 AxeFx ultra
 Ampeg vh140c 2x12 combo (had some of the most amaaaaaazing cleans with the built-in chorus effect)
and after all that, I'm back to the 1x12 combo. But I run it through a carvin power amp into 2 4x12 so its not so bad!


----------



## Ulvhedin (Aug 1, 2011)

Zoom Fire 30. multi-effect loaded combo that was more than enough for the first years. Traded for a Washburn A-20 guitar.

Randall RH300 G3 and 4x12 Randall cab. Got this when my first band started to play live, and had a big,old cinema-building as practicespace. I actually liked it when cranked up, but otherwise it wasnt much to keep for me. Traded for a JEM,Damage Control Demonizer, and a set of Armstrong p90's.

As for now I only use the Dmg control line-in, but getting a Axe-FX ultra in a few weeks 
And for some reason I sort of want the Randall top back, but I guess that thought will pass when I get the Axe


----------



## papamama14 (Aug 1, 2011)

I haven't really had a lot of changes..


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 1, 2011)

1) Some crappy SS amp -can't even remember the brand. Sold then got...
2) Mesa Mark IIB
3) Peavey SS bass amp (I played bass in a band at the time)
4) Tech 21 Trademark 60 (still have) (also sold the IIB at this time) 
5) DAR Tuzzia (still have)
6) VHT/Fryette 50CL (still have)
7) UL, maybe. Make the GAS stop!


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Aug 6, 2011)

1)some crappy Rogue 50watt
2)Crate GX-212 (still have and use)
3)Crate Shockwave GT3500H (was so cheap, i love it)


----------



## CrownofWorms (Aug 6, 2011)

Fender 5watt amp- Shittiest thing you would ever hear, but it's an amp they sold at Target

Fender 25watt- First real combo amp. It was good for cleans, but at the time my tastes were getting heavier. Made a lot of weird sounds with that thing

Line 6 spider 3 15 watt- Used to sound ok for a practice amp when I was starting to play metal. Now It just sits there with its blown out speakers

Line 6 spider 75 watt- Decent combo amp when set it against a couch. 

Blackstar HT Stage-60- Sounded good for rock. Getting a decent metal tone was fucking abysmal

Line 6 Spider IV 150HD- First amp head. Good tone, something that I was looking for the sound I wanted. This is what I currently have .


----------



## wlfers (Aug 6, 2011)

1 - some crap fender
2 - behringer v-ampire with metalzone and boss eq
3 - crown xs500 and boss gt-pro <----- still use as multi fx
4 - engl e530
5 - vht 2/90/2 and engl e570 <---- still have these 2.
6 - vht ultralead which I'm trying to sell/trade for gp3


----------



## Mondo (Aug 6, 2011)

rofl...
When I first started out:
Fender 15 watt bass amp + death metal distortion pedal.
I played that thing for like 3 years 

Now I have a Line 6 HD150 head + the matching 4x12 cab


----------



## Panacea224 (Aug 6, 2011)

1. A 15 watt ibanez practice amp that came with my guitar starter pack

2. Some 50 watt crate amp with 1 x 10" speaker

3. A spider III 2x10

4. A spider III 2x12 (had it for about 3 days)

5. A spider III HD150 half stack

6. A spider valve MkII 2x12

7. A peavey 6505 head and in the process of getting a 4x12 w/ v30's.


----------



## mikemueller2112 (Sep 7, 2011)

First amp was a little 15 watt Squire amplifier. It basically screams of quality. Had this for my first 3 years of playing guitar.

"Upgraded" to a Fender FM212R. I needed some volume, and this was cheap. I was in grade 10, and $400 was a shitload of money for me. It worked for me for what I was doing.

Got my first tube amp, purchased a Mesa Dual Rectifier and Mesa Oversize cab. Had this for a couple years, was never a huge fan of the lead sounds I got out of this head.

Next purchase was a Mark IV. Still in love with this amp many years later. I'm purchasing an Axe-Fx II, but will always hang onto the Mark.


----------



## Joelan (Sep 7, 2011)

1. Kustom 35W practice amp
2. Axe-FX Ultra + QSC K10

Basically used that practice amp for 6 years, so I figured I may as well make up for all the upgrades I missed out on


----------



## Skin Coffin (Sep 7, 2011)

1st - Roland cube 15w´

2nd - ENGL Tube Rackhead 860 (NGD soon  )


----------



## Pchink (Sep 7, 2011)

Bought my first amp 16-17 years ago: Crate GX-15
Bought my second amp 14-15 years ago: Crate GX-65
Bought my first "real amp" 7 years ago: Fender Performer 1000 head w/ Marshall 1960 cab
Bought THE amp 4 years ago: Mesa Mark IV combo

Now I'm looking for someone to talk me out of selling it to buy an AxeFX


----------



## Mysticlamp (Sep 7, 2011)

Crate 15 watt-first ampe had clean and distorted so i could play all my metallica songs

crate 120 watt 2x12 combo- i liked the tone out of the crate so i got the biggest cheapest crate i could find, it was actually a great amp for me and i used in for band practice for years

crate 120 watt half stack- pretty much the stack version of the 2x12,more of the same i liked the tone but realized that at show levels it would feedback like a mother

finally upgraded to the 350 watt crate shockwave
call me crazy but i love the tone i get out of it, i have a peavey 5150 and i actually think the shockwave sounds just as good
:crazy:


----------



## munizfire (Sep 14, 2011)

First: Dean Markley GT-1000 (x6 )







Second: Yamaha GA-10






Third: Line6 Spider III 15w






Fourth: Crate Blue Voodoo BV-120H / Laney 4x12 (80's cab with stock HHs)






Fifth: Bugera 6262 / Carvin V2x12 (G12T-75s)






Sixth: Mesa/Boogie Recto-Verb / Carvin Legacy 4x12 (V30s and G12T-75s in X Pattern)


----------



## VILARIKA (Sep 14, 2011)

1. Marshall MG100 + 4x12 Marshall Cabinet
2. Mesa Boogie Dual Rectifier + 2x12 Mesa Boogie Dual Rectifier Cabinet
3. Peavey 6505+
4. Axe-Fx II + Mackie HD1531 FRFR


----------



## Inazone (Sep 14, 2011)

1) BC Rich Pit Puppy 1x8 SS combo (circa 1990)
2) Crate 1x10 SS combo
3) Peavey 1x12 SS combo ~ 65W
4) Peavey 1x12 SS combo ~ 130W <---- RETARDED LOUD
5) Peavey TransTube Express 112 SS combo
6) Peavey TransTube Special 212 SS combo
7) Jackson (Guitars) Apogee 50 2x12 tube combo
8) Peavey Classic 60 tube power amp 
9) Peavey Classic 50/50 tube power amp*
10) ART Eighty/Eighty SS head (x2)
11) Carvin T100 tube power amp*
12) Peavey XXL SS head*
13) Carvin V3M tube head*

* = still have


----------



## larry (Sep 14, 2011)

1)dean markley solid state 15 watt something or other. no distortion. 1994-1998
2)digitech rp7 and headphones. 1998-1999
3)crate solid state 120 watt full stack. 2000-2004
4)crate solid state 100 watt 2x12 combo. 2002-2004
5)peavey XXX, crate cabs. 2003-2005
6)mesa rack: shure UT1, triaxis, mpxg2, 2:90, 2 recto OS slant cabs 2005-now
7)korg pandora px4d, sennheiser HD280 2007-now
8)11rack, 2 EX66 monitors 2009-now
9)ultra rack: shure UT1, siegmund missing link, bbe sonic stomp, 
modded AxeFx Ultra, modded recto 2:100 2010-now

i got fuzz out of the dean markley by cranking the output and lineing out
to the mic input of my grandma's 5 disc AIWA.

the compact mdf crate 412's just sounded better with the XXX 
than the sheffield 412.


----------



## JohnDillingerJr (Sep 14, 2011)

Crate gt15
Crate gt65
POD HD400 (not really an amp, but oh well)
Engl E530 (current)

Not a very lush history here...


----------



## danger5oh (Sep 15, 2011)

1) Peavey Valveking 112 combo (sold)
2) Marshall Valvestate VS100 halfstack (sold)
3) Blackstar HT-1R combo (sold)
4) Krankenstein Jr. and Krank Rev Jr. 1x12 cab (sold)
5) Ernie Ball gig bag with onboard Marshall amp (hahaha... I guess that counts... sold)
6) Orange Thunder TH30 and 2 Orange PPC112 cabs (sold)
7) Roland Cube 60 (sold)
8) Krank Revolution Series 1 halfstack... and just for fun I bought my old Rev Jr. 1x12 cab back from the shop that I sold it to lol.

... hopefully soon I will be adding a Mesa Tremoverb and Blackstar HT-5HR to that list.


----------



## VESmedic (Sep 16, 2011)

Sheesh, hopefully I can remember the order...something like this:

1. started playing guitar, Fender Frontsman 15Rhbang:)
2. 8th grade, bought a 5150 half stack with a no name acme cab.
3. Sold the 5150, got a bogner uberschall head, first model
4. Traded the Uberschall for an Engl Powerball Plus cash.
5. Traded the Engl Powerball for an Engl Savage
6. Bought a 5150, ran a stereo rig with a savage/5150, 2 marshall 4x12's.
7. Sold the Savage, bought a markIV for stereo rig with 5150 head.
8. Sold the MarkIV, bought a single recto to run stereo with 5150.
9. Sold Both (getting fuzzy now), Used a Splawn quickrod and marshallcab
10. Laney Vh100R in their somewhere, somewhere up around 4 or 5 lol
11. VHT Ultralead W/ GEQ......There it was, I found "it"
12. Sold the Ultralead, got out of playing for awhile, getting career started etc.
13. Got back into playing, bought a 5150 3 head, and a VHT CL100.
14. Took back both, reunited with my love, the VHT UL..
15. Still have the UL, and bought a Deliverance 120 to run stereo with the VHT UL, and 2 VHT Deliverance 4x12's...


Nice trip down memory lane!


----------



## nothingleft09 (Sep 16, 2011)

1. Can't remember... lol 10 watt practice amp
2. Crate GX15
3. Randall RG100 Halfstack
4. Blue Voodoo 60 Halfstack (V30 Blue Voodoo 4x12)
5. Peavey Heritage VTX 212
6. Randall RH100 Halfstack
7. Krank Krankenstein Halfstack (At this point all my gear is stolen. 10k worth) Quit playing for 2 1/2 years.
8. Peavey Valveking 1x12 combo
9. Peavey Vypyr
10. Peavey Valveking 212
11. Line 6 Spider 4 75
12. Line6 Pod XT Pro with Marshall Power Amp (Current)


----------



## newamerikangospel (Sep 17, 2011)

Stone 15watt practice amp
Peavey something amp (15" speaker, and no drive channel)
Peavey something else (12" speaker, one of the trans-tube type amps, but before the trans-tube "designation")
Hughes and Kettner Vortex "Black" Half Stack (first amp I bought with my own money)
Framus Cobra Half Stack


I actually ran modelers up until the Framus Cobra, which were

Zoom 505
Zoom 50(6? 7?)
Digitech RP300
Digitech GNX3



And wow, I forgot about my amp history. That brought back some memories!


----------



## RebellionRS (Sep 17, 2011)

&#268;ajevec 100WATT combo (product of Former Republic Of Yugoslavia)
Roland Cube (very old one, still works)
Randall RH300 g3 + randall rs412cv
Peavey 6505+ + randall rs412cv


----------



## kcyrowolf (Sep 18, 2011)

Marshall MG15 - Still have it as a nasty little practise amp which never gets used.

Marshall MG100 - I remember this sounding pretty muddy on the distortion channel, eventually got rid of it as part of a trade-in

Marshall JCM900 - A nice amp from what I remember, however it just didn't have enough gain for me. Due to the fact I was young and stupid, I didn't take my teacher's advice of boosting it with an OD.

Orange 4x12" Cab - Eventually exchanged in part for a Mesa cab.

Line6 HD147 - This amp was okay, however due to running it through a non-modelling cab, it didn't sound as good as it should. Distortion was fizzy and ultimately I ended up selling it, rather than investing in a new cabinet.

Mesa/Boogie Single Rectifier - I liked this amp for a while but found it hard to dial in a tone I *really* liked (again, didn't have an OD, wish I did). Eventually ran into problems with the effects loop, which was due to the amp not having any level controls and the particular way it reacted to my TC delay pedal. The shop I got it from offered me a straight trade for a Powerball, which I tried and loved.

Mesa/Boogie 2x12" Recto Cab - Great cab, still have it now. However I have found that problems I have had with amps sounding particularly fizzy are down to this cabinet. The speakers need to really be pushed (as is often the case, but more noticeable with this cab than others I have tried). I generally don't use this for practising now.

ENGL Powerball - Loved this amp, but it got to a point where I just thought the amount of gain it put out was too much and sounded too fizzy and ended up selling. I massively regret this now and wish I had just changed to a cabinet which would sound a bit fuller at lower volumes (again, wasn't gigging at the time).

Dr Z MAZ 18 Jr - A lovely clean amp which I owned for a couple of years, however started running into issues with some crackling and popping. It was sent to a highly qualified amp tech, who was highly recommended to me. He saw the amp about three times (costing me some fair money) and there was just nothing wrong with it. Ended up selling for something louder and with gain (using a pedal really isn't a substitute).

Carvin X100B - My current amp, which I have owned for almost a year and a half. Wasn't 100% sure on the gain sounds I was getting at first, however as soon as I started rehearsing and gigging with it, I was totally convinced. With a Keeley Flexi Screamer in the front, this does everything I need it to for metal. Only problem is it is awfully quiet. Even on '10' it can only just be heard in a full band situation, however I now realise that this is a common fault for my specific model and will be changing certain resistors very soon to fix it!!

Well, there we go. Phew!


----------



## bluevoodoo (Sep 18, 2011)

Crate Vintage Club 2x12" combo amp equipped with a pair of Celestion V30's - it was a great piece of gear, unfortunately I lived under the spell of my newly acquired Boss GT-6 and didn't really appreciate the tone it had. 2 pairs of EL84's gave it a nice, edgy sound with marvellous clean tones. 

ENGL E620 rackmount preamp connected to a Rocktron Chameleon through an ENGL E920/50 tube poweramp and a Peavey XXL cab. 

Sold the ENGL and the Rocktron preamps, also got rid of the shitty Peavey cab and bought an ENGL E530 and an old ENGL straight 4x12" w/ V30's. - I felt content with my tone for the first time 

After a while my good ol' 530 broke during a gig, so I got rid of it and bought a Tech 21 PSA-1 instead. 

Sold the Tech 21 (which had really tasty distorted sounds but lacked good cleans which I needed badly) and had my friend Akos Martonffy build a custom 2-channel tube preamp for me, which had the modded circuitry of the ENGL E530 on the distortion channel and the clean channel from a Mesa Formula Pre. It was the core of my tone for almost 5 years. 

Sold the ENGL cab and replaced it with a Laboga Premium 4x12" (still with V30's) and a Marshall JCM900 1960. 

Sold both the ENGL poweramp, the Makos preamp and both the cabs due to transportation problems of the rackmount gear and ordered a Makosamp Eye Of Horus 30W head with a pair of 6L6's. Now I'm looking for a good 2x12" cab either with Celestion K100's or Eminence Legend V128's.


----------

